# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Фанатизм на местах или Величие Шрилы Прабхупады

## Dayal Nitai das

Фанатизм - это хорошо или плохо? Давайте обсудим. И что такое фанатизм? 

*Прабхавишну Свами* еще в начале 90-х сказал, что надо быть фанатиком. Не знаю, в каком контексте, при каких обстоятельствах. Но помню, что потом я сам оправдывал некоторые свои откровенно бездушные поступки, черствое поведение этой фразой. Сейчас, когда я сам на себе испытал действие фанатизма, могу сказать, что для себя лично считаю, что оголтелый фанатизм, когда отключен разум - это плохо. Это очень плохо. Это даже может сломать человека. Убить его веру в хорошее, в то что кришнаиты - это хорошие ребята, в то что Кришна - добрый Бог. 

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что практичность - наш принцип. Он учил нас применять наставления священных писаний в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами. Нет, это вовсе не отступление от принципов, тут как раз Шрила Прабхупада был непреклонен. Но в то же время он был добр и некоторым позволял то, чего не мог позволить другим. Он видел наш уровень. Он был практичным.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами:*
"Однажды один преданный спросил Прабхупаду - если он предпочитает делать другое служение вместо повторения мантры, хорошо ли это? Прабхупада ответил, что это не хорошо, будет лучше, если он будет повторять мантру. Тогда преданный ответил, что он слышал, как однажды Прабхупада сказал, что любое служение носит абсолютный характер. А этот преданный очень любил готовить. Он мог бы готовить целый день. Но Прабхупада снова повторил ему, что он должен повторять свои круги. И этот юноша продолжал спорить с Прабхупадой, что он не понимает, почему он должен повторять 16 кругов. Тогда Прабхупада сказал, что он должен повторять 16 кругов, потому что Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога хочет, чтобы он повторял 16 кругов. Это не значит, что Прабхупада сам придумал это число 16, нет. Это научное число и оно исходит от Кришны. Прабхупада сказал этому преданному, что он дает ему свое разрешение, что тот может есть и спать целый день, но при этом он должен каждый день повторять 16 кругов. И тот преданный, который присутствовал при этом разговоре, и который потом рассказал его нам, сказал, что когда Прабхупада давал это наставление, он сел прямо и смотрел прямо на этого преданного. Затем Прабхупада повернулся к другим преданным, которые находились в этой комнате, и сказал, что это наставление только для этого молодого человека, а не для них."

Почему Шрила Прабхупада разрешил этому преданному ничего не делать? Из сострадания к этому преданному. Потому что это был особый случай.

И в жизни каждого из нас бывают такие случаи, когда чтобы не разрушить веру человека, чтобы сохранить в нем остатки энтузиазма, мы должны отбросить некую жесткость, фанатизм, и дать человеку сознание Кришны в мягкой форме.

Мое мнение, фанатизм, это почти всегда плохо, потому что прикрываясь благими делами, великими личностями, цитатами из шастр можно очень унизить человека. И тогда ему не будет нужен ни Кришна, ни вайшнавы.

*Мадана Мохан прабху (максим Осипов)* в своем семинаре «Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо» приравнивает религиозных фанатиков к атеистам:

«Чаще всего такая философия порождает, кого? Фанатиков. Людей, которые в жертву своих религиозных убеждений могут принести кого угодно. Например, во Имя Бога могут врезаться на самолете в башню. И считать это великим и благим делом. Между ними и атеистами на поверку, в этой ситуации, оказывается очень мало разницы. Для атеистов отсутствие Бога является оправданием их желаний. Вседозволенности. Бога нет и поэтому можно делать все, что угодно. А для этих людей наличие Бога, который только с нами, наш крестный Отец, который только наш единственный Бог, пророк, является оправданием вседозволенности. Он с нами. Он позволяет нам делать все, что угодно ради Него. Первые - абсолютно безэтичные люди, вторые, получается, - точно такие же. Они верят в Бога, как в Того, Кто покрывает все и прощает. И нет никакой разницы, ни в том, ни в другом случае. Одни и те же люди. И тех и других можно описать одними и теми же словами из "Бхагавад-гиты". Но парадокс - одни люди верующие, а другие атеисты. Одни могут быть материалистами, другие кришнаитами или кем-нибудь еще. Поэтому этика, в данном случае, становится размерной монетой наших собственных желаний. Поэтому здесь естественно возникают проблемы. Здесь Бог не нужен, а здесь Бог нужен. Настолько нужен, что мы все оправдываем целиком и полностью Его заповедями»

Но все же, я начал писать немного по другому поводу. Я заметил в себе признаки фанатизма. Здесь на форуме была попытка поставить под сомнение слова Шрилы Прабхупады. И я вижу в себе религиозного фанатика: я не готов слышать, читать даже намека на то, что Шрила Прабхупада не прав.

Дозволительно ли здесь проявлять жесткость? Преданный вроде как должен быть всеблагим, у него не должно быть врагов, а причинять беспокойства другим преданным – это вообще вайшнава-апарадха.

Но я могу объяснить откуда такого рода фанатизм, если это можно назвать фанатизмом, берется «Пункт 1. Шрила Прабхупада всегда прав. Если вам кажется что-то другое – смотрите пункт номер 1». На своем примере.

Я может наверняка никогда не пойму, насколько Шрила Прабхупада дорог Кришне и что он сделал для всего человечества. Но я по милости своего духовного учителя начал понимать, и я на других ветках это писал не раз, что он сделал для меня. Такие вещи обычно не выносятся на публику. Они должны быть в сердце. Внутри. Но я вынужден писать это, чтобы доказать, что Шрила Прабхупада дорог мне, что он для меня непререкаемый авторитет.

Как справедливо сказал* Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху* про критиков ИСККОН: «Они не понимают в чем особенность Шрилы Прабхупады». И действительно, такие люди видимо считают Шрилу Прабхупаду одним из многих преданных Господа, они не признают его ачарьей. Я не буду сейчас пересказывать азы, о том кто такой гуру и как он важен в духовной жизни. Я просто хочу нарисовать картину: представьте, если бы Шрилы Прабхупады не было. Не пришел бы он за нами. Что было бы тогда? Узнали бы вы о Харе Кришна маха-мантре? Может быть от какого-то заезжего йога, который торгует мантрами направо-налево. Узнали бы вы о Господе Кришне? Может быть от того же самого йога. Что бы вы делали сейчас, чем бы занимались? Какого Бога вы бы искали? 

Да, переводы Шрилы Прабхупады могут отличаться от других переводов с санскрита. Это естественно: найдите в мире хоть одно произведение, которое бы два разных переводчика перевели бы одинаково? Да, Шрила Прабхупада, где только можно в переводах вставляет слово Кришна. Он это делает из любви к Кришне и из сострадания к нам, потому что только так до людей века Кали можно донести хоть что-то: надо все время им повторять об этом. Шрила Прабхупада был гений! Потому что Кришна – гений, а Прабхупада исполнял его волю.

Обладая глубокой преданностью к своему духовному учителю, в преклонном возрасте Шрила Прабхупада приехал к нам и дал нами Кришну. Что, скажите, что подвигло его на такой подвиг? Абсолютная вера и преданность своему духовному учителю! Шрила Прабхупада подал нам пример как надо относиться к гуру. То, что говорит гуру – самое важное для нас в нашей духовной жизни. Только благодаря гуру мы идем по духовному пути. Стоп. Почему я это пишу. Ведь это прописная истина, и Кришна говорит об этом в Гите. Но как показывает практика, эта истина к сожалению не для всех…

*Шрила Прабхупада* – гуру для всех нас. И прошло всего тридцать с небольшим лет с того момента как Шрила Прабхупада покинул эту планету. Но мы видим, как находятся те, кто сомневается в Шриле Прабхупаде. И когда я вижу, что преданные сомневаются в переводах Шрилы Прабхупады, во мне пробуждается гнев, я становлюсь фанатиком. Это видно урок для меня – я должен научится по другому реагировать. Но как скажите мне реагировать, если только благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде я еще живу на этой земле. Благодаря ему я увидел свое печальное положение, я начал меняться в лучшую сторону. Он изменил мою жизнь. Изменил ее еще в 1965 году – за 15 лет до моего рождения. Если бы он не приехал в Америку, на Запад, я просто не знаю, что бы сейчас было со мной. Что-то плохое, я это знаю. Я не могу реагировать по-другому, когда кто-то пытается разрушить мою веру в Шрилу Прабхупаду. Я понимаю, когда это делают материалисты. Я смеюсь над их неумелыми попытками. Но когда это делают преданные… Преданные (возможно это люди из различных матхов) это делают гораздо более профессиональнее. Они говорят: «Вот посмотри, что говорили другие ачарьи, а теперь посмотри, что говорит Прабхупада, ты видишь, Прабхупада ошибается». И это яд для меня. Они пытаются отнять у меня самое дорогое, что у меня есть (пусть мои слова покажутся наивными). Вот если у вас отнимают самое ценное, что вам очень дорого, или критикуют самого дорогого для вас человека, как вы себя поведете? Будете вежливы в ответ: «Прабху, спасибо!» Или будете реагировать по-другому? Поэтому когда кто-то пытается даже тонко намекнуть, что Шрила Прабхупада ошибается, я становлюсь фанатиком. 

И у меня есть пример моего духовного учителя – как он следует Шриле Прабхупаде. Как он проповедует несмотря на болезни. Потому что так делал Шрила Прабхупада. Потому что Шрила Прабхупад этого хотел. И мне бы очень хотелось быть полезным в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, который идеально передал послание парампары людям запада. Даже если кто-то назовет меня фанатиком.

И для тех, кто меня не понял и для любителей казуистики. Да, я знаю, что в каких-то материальных вещах Шрила Прабхупада мог быть несилен. И он мог спрашивать совета учеников. Или в одних ситуациях он вел себя так, а в других – по-другому. Я понимаю эти вещи. Я пишу не об этом. Шрила Прабхупада был идеальной личностью, совершенным человеком ТОЛЬКО потому, что у него была любовь к Кришне. Ибо это – высшее совершенство жизни. И наша великая удача, что мы родились в такое время, когда Шрила Прабхупада делится этой любовью со всеми нами! Харе Кришна.

Гуру парампара ки – джай!
Шрила Прабхупада ки – джай!


*ПРИЕЗДУ ПРАБХУПАДЫ НА ЗАПАД*

Тысячи рвались к успеху.
Ты был один не такой…
Если бы ты не приехал,
Я бы покончил собой…

Боль. Ощущение мрака.
Секс, оборона, еда.
Так бы и жил как собака!
Так бы и шел в никуда…

Суицидальное эхо.
Страх по дороге домой…
Если бы ты не приехал,
Я бы покончил собой…

Был бы прикован к кровати!
Был бы упрятан во тьму!
Ты, – ученик Сарасвати,
Эту разрушил тюрьму!

Рыцарь. А книги – доспехи!
Кришна в молитве простой…
Если бы ты не приехал,
… … … … … … … … … … … … …

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо за искренность, Даял Нитай прабху. Все так и есть, как Вы написали.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Мне кажется Ваш гнев вполне оправдан. Давать человеку наставления, противоречащие наставлениям дикша-гуру, или ачарьи - нарушение вайшнавского этикета. Они, развивая такие темы, могут не только Вас ранить, но и ранить сердца других преданных - что гораздо хуже.
Вайшнавский этикет не предписывает молчать, когда оскорбляют вайшнава. Там даются гораздо более "фанатичные" рекоминдации в сравнении с Вашим поступком. Промолчать - значит согласиться.
Мне кажется, что нужно защищать преданных от людей, оскорбляющих вайшнавов, гуру и ачарью. Они столько для нас сделали, и теперь мы не имеем права "смиренно" выслушивать всю эту грязь.
Защищать можно по разному. Если человек оскорбляет по глупости или по незнанию, то его можно мягко поправить. Иное дело, когда человек все понимает, - там уже и жестче можно.

Я считаю так.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

уж простоте за прямоту и несоблюдение субординации, но 
может, Ваша вера просто очень слаба, раз Вы, когда 



> кто-то пытается даже тонко намекнуть, что Шрила Прабхупада ошибается,


сразу узреваете в этом факте такую страшную опасность для себя? Нет, в самом деле - неужто даже тонкие намеки сильно колеблют Вашу веру? Неужели она столь легкошатаема? 




> Я не могу реагировать по-другому, когда кто-то пытается разрушить мою веру в Шрилу Прабхупаду. ...Они говорят: «Вот посмотри, что говорили другие ачарьи, а теперь посмотри, что говорит Прабхупада, ты видишь, Прабхупада ошибается». И это яд для меня. Они пытаются отнять у меня самое дорогое, что у меня есть (пусть мои слова покажутся наивными).


не верю, что матховцы уж прямо так _специально_ пытаются "отнять Прабхупаду", именно разрушить чужую веру. Это не есть их цель - это просто  побочный эффект. Они просто стараются быть верны своему гуру, который точно также много значит для них, как Ваш - для Вас. 




> И это яд для меня.


это лично для Вас. 
Но войдите же и в их положение, поймите и их мотивацию. Для _них_ какие-то слова Прабхупады - точно такой же яд, как для Вас, например, слова БВ Нараяны Свами или Шридхары Свами. Критикуя Прабхупаду, они просто пытаются защититься, защитить свои убеждения, а вовсе не разрушить Ваши. Иначе говоря, их критика Шрилы Прабхупады - для внутреннего пользования в своей среде, для убеждения себя, а вовсе не для переубеждения (переманивания на свою сторону) Вас. 







> И это яд для меня.


В малых дозах яд полезен. Всегда полезно иногда услышать о чуточку другом взгляде на Кришну (Он ведь столь многогранен!), узнать о существовании расы чуточку другого оттенка! Но именно иногда, изредка. 




> Вот если у вас отнимают самое ценное, что вам очень дорого, или критикуют самого дорогого для вас человека, как вы себя поведете? Будете вежливы в ответ: «Прабху, спасибо!» Или будете реагировать по-другому?


Если б я был модератором, я б тоже удалял всё мало-мальски противоречащее точке зрения Шрилы Прабхупады. Люди заходят на кришна.ру, чтоб узнать именно о взгляде Прабхупады на вещи, а не о взглядах Нараяны Свами, Шридхары Свами или еще кого. Сказать по правде, я б перво-наперво половину своих постов удалил, ибо там полная ересь. 
Но _внутренне_ я б действительно поразмыслил и сказал бы критикам вежливое спасибо. Спасибо, что что показали мне: мой Любимый не только такой каким я Его себе напредставлял, Он бесконечно мнообразен, и всяк видит Его (свои взаимоотношения с Ним) по-своему. 
Antony1926, Radhe Shyam das, наиль1008, и Aniruddha das, Кирилл дас, Dayal Nitai das - вам шестерым я говорю наибольшое спасибо, за урок Разнообразия.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Но войдите же и в их положение, поймите и их мотивацию. Для _них_ какие-то слова Прабхупады - точно такой же яд


Бескомпромиссное - пошли нафиг! Они приходят не защищаться, они не на той территории, чтобы мы могли уповать на их младенческую невинность. Долой! Без всяких внутренних нравственных  экзерциссов! Моя защита от всевдовозвышенной пошлости под названием тотальная толерантность. Политкоректность и пр. чушь - все это это современный кретинизм, доведенный до своего логического завершения. Самые опасные люди на свете - это не агрессоры, а те, кто готов вечно искать с ними мирный компромисс. Фанатики лояльности, гуманизма, психологического поиска, взаимопонимания и веры в одно на всех счастье на земле - это трусливые беспринципные глупцы, ведущие людей в дебри своих нарцистических прозрений. В конфликте интересов довольно двух-трех толерантных увещевающих попыток. И если это не работает, на этот случай есть авторизованный самим Богом статус - глупцы и негодяи. Отказываясь применять такую оценку в отношении кого бы то ни было, человек становится еще опаснее тех злонамеренных фанатиков, взрывающих здания самолетами. Это привелегия исключительно святых, внешне подражать которым часто означает творить одно лишь зло.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Мне кажется, что нужно защищать преданных от людей, оскорбляющих вайшнавов, гуру и ачарью. Они столько для нас сделали, и теперь мы не имеем права "смиренно" выслушивать всю эту грязь.
> 
> Я считаю так.


С чего бы это такие эмоции и оценки? Что послужило поводом? Грязь - это комментарии предыдущих ачарьев парампары, что ли? Или вам просто повоевать охота?  В моём же понимании нет большего оскорбления Шрилы Прабхупады, чем отделение его от парампары.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Кришнаиты не фанатики, они терпимо относятся к другим верованиям, отношение других к самим вайшнавам вторично, цель вайшнавов Кришна.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Отношение других к Шриле Прабхупаде для меня, например, вовсе не вторично, так что Кришна подождет, если это означает отсрочку.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Под словом "Грязь" я имел в виду не комментарии предыдущих ачариев. Грязью я назвал некоторые наставления, которые дают преданным ИСККОН люди из других религиозных групп. Грязью они становятся тогда, когда их содержание противоречит нашим ачарье и дикша-гуру. Шикша-гуру не имеет права давать наставления, противоречащие наставлениям дикша-гуру. Это грубое нарушение вайшнавского этикета.
Если кто-то говорит ИСККОНовскому вайшнаву, что Шрила Прабхупада - всего лишь один из многих, и что есть и другие мнения, то он ранит сердце человека, топчет росток его веры. Не важно, насколько сильна вера. Недавно лекцию Аударьи Дхамы прабху слушал, и он там рассказывал как у него от таких "доброжелателей" вкус к Свтому Имени пропадал очень надолго. И он как раз говорил о том, что нельзя так в сердце вторгаться.

Еще хорошая книга "Шикша вне исккон?". Над ней работали известные вайшнавы. Там эти вопросы очень подробно разбираются. Из нее можно узнать, что Шрила Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы мы получали шикшу от представителей других сампрадай. Эта книга и лекции по вайшнавскому этикету сформировали мою позицию по этому вопросу.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Это привелегия исключительно святых, внешне подражать которым часто означает творить одно лишь зло.


да, нам нужна позиция мадхьямы, и к тому же у нас есть п.3.7.2 правил. Умом-то я всё это понимаю и принимаю. Понимаю и то, что самые страшные войны разгораются не между чужаками, а между братьями. Это закон природы, тут ничего не попишешь. 

Но это умом. Сердце же и так тянется к идеалистическому завету кота Леопольда, ничего не могу с собой поделать. 

В общем, внешне мы должны следить за исполнением участниками п.3.7.2 правил, но нашим внутренним стрержнем при этом должен быть п.1.1: 
1.1. Наше общение основано на теплых отношениях, уважении и почтении, которое происходит из знания, что все живые существа, независимо от их веры, очень дороги Богу.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Леопольд обычно в мультике произносил свою знаменитую фразу дважды. В начале - смиренно, и в конце, стоя над полумертвыми мышами с ехидной ухмылкой... 
Что касается цитат ачарьев, то дело не в цитатах, а в настроении того, кто цитирует. Те же цитаты можно было привести в совсем другом виде, без вызова. Например, "объясните пожалуйста, как понять перевод, данный тем то и тем то в свете перевода, который дал Шрила Прабхупада".

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Отношение других к Шриле Прабхупаде для меня, например, вовсе не вторично, так что Кришна подождет, если это означает отсрочку.


невозможно доказать величие чистого преданного тем, кто сам далек от этой чистоты. Помните бассню про слона и моську? Не трудно предвитеть, что нехватит сил и времяни на вразумление каждой моськи. Так что лучше двигаться к своейм цели, как это делает слон не придавая большого значения тому, как его пытаются остановить, унизить и прочее. Говорите Кришна подождет? Конечно подождет, Ему не привыкать.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Иногда , так бывает, что защищая великого человека, мы делаем это не из-за любви к нему, а потому что рядом с ним мы тоже чувствуем себя великими и для нас это очень важно. Ведь если другим не кажется, что он великий, то и наша значимость высоко не поднимается в их глазах.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Иногда , так бывает, что защищая великого человека, мы делаем это не из-за любви к нему, а потому что рядом с ним мы тоже чувствуем себя великими и для нас это очень важно. Ведь если другим не кажется, что он великий, то и наша значимость высоко не поднимается в их глазах.


А зачем вы так делаете? Старайтесь этого избегать

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> невозможно доказать величие чистого преданного тем, кто сам далек от этой чистоты. Помните бассню про слона и моську? Не трудно предвитеть, что нехватит сил и времяни на вразумление каждой моськи. Так что лучше двигаться к своейм цели, как это делает слон не придавая большого значения тому, как его пытаются остановить, унизить и прочее. Говорите Кришна подождет? Конечно подождет, Ему не привыкать.


Проповедь означает формирование позитивного мнения, и если вы настроены лишь на достижение Кришны, и проповедь вас не заботит, то тогда конечно.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Проповедь означает формирование позитивного мнения, и если вы настроены лишь на достижение Кришны, и проповедь вас не заботит, то тогда конечно.


я не готов, как Господь Шива выпить океан яда

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Прабхавишну Свами еще в начале 90-х сказал, что надо быть фанатиком. Не знаю, в каком контексте, при каких обстоятельствах. Но помню, что потом я сам оправдывал некоторые свои откровенно бездушные поступки, черствое поведение этой фразой.


Я слышала подобные утверждения и от других духовных учителей. 
Может быть вся проблема в том. что мы вкладываем в понятие "фанатизм" разные вещи?
Коммунистические политологи нас очень сильно убедили в том. что фанатизм -это всегда глупость и черствость, граничащая с терроризмом, а секта -это всегда плохо.
Но изначальное понятие секта - это всего лишь "отделение" "подразделение". 
А фанатизм - это полная преданность какому-то делу или идее, глубокая сосредоточенность на этом деле или идее.

Раз мы пытаемся стать преданными Господа Кришны и преданность подразумевает полное предание, то да, мы фанатики. 
Но преданность не означает глупость или черствость.

Чтобы стать хорошим учёным -нужно быть фанатично преданным науке. Чтобы стать хорошим музыкантом или художником -нужно фанатично сосредоточиься на этих занятиях, и жертвовать какими-то другими желаниями, целями или идеями, ради достижения совершенства в своём деле.

Чтобы стать преданным Господа Кришны-нужно полностью сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне.
Нужно рано вставать, каждый день читать мантру, не есть чего-то или не делать чего-то - всё это требует фанатичного умонастроения. И в этом нет ничего плохого.

Плохо когда мы находимся в невежестве и совершаем глупости или становимся черствыми к другим. Но не нужно называть это фанатизмом. Гупость - она и есть глупость, то есть, отсутствие разума.
Фанатизм - это не отсутствие разума. Это означает, что разум перестал быть "многоветвистым", человек перестал стремиться сразу ко многим целям, а сосредоточился на одной, самой важной.

Из-за страха стать фанатиком человек иногда слишком долго "топчется на месте", слишком долго выбирает, иногда пытается совместить разные  пути: "я немножко преданный Кришны и еще чуть-чуть христианин и еще мне нравятся лекции "как стать успешным бизнесменом" . В результате -человек стоит на месте, и ни туда и не сюда не продвигается.

----------


## MarkK

> Фанатизм - это не отсутствие разума. Это означает, что разум перестал быть "многоветвистым", человек перестал стремиться сразу ко многим целям, а сосредоточился на одной, самой важной.


Это скорее определение целеустремленности, а фанатизм это несколько другое:

*БСЭ* - Фанатизм (франц. fanatisme, от лат. fanaticus – исступлённый), *доведённая до крайней* степени приверженность к каким-либо верованиям или воззрениям, *нетерпимость к любым другим взглядам*, например религиозный Фанатизм.

*Википедия* - Фанати́зм (греч. Φανατισμός, лат. Fanaticus, фр. fanatisme) — *слепое*, безоговорочное следование убеждениям, особенно в области религиозно-философской, национальной или политической; *доведённая до крайности* приверженность каким-либо идеям, верованиям или воззрениям, обычно сочетающаяся с нетерпимостью к чужим взглядам и убеждениям. Отсутствие критического восприятия своих убеждений.

*Ф.А. Брокгауз, И.А. Ефрон. Энциклопедический словарь* - Фанатизм - Слово fanaticus (в связи с fanum - священное место, храм)имело в латинском яз. значение сходное с тем, какое принадлежит словам святоша, ханжа, а затем значило иступленный, изуверный, сумасбродный,яростный, иногда вдохновенный (carmen fanaticum). Существительным,произведенным от этого прилагательного, раньше всего стали называтьтакое подчинение какой-либо религиозной идее, которое сопровождается готовностью ради ее жертвовать собою, но в то же время и от другихтребовать безусловного ей подчинения. Ф. в области настроений - то жесамое, что догматизм в сфере мысли и деспотизм в сфере действий,навязывающий другим подчинение чужой воле. Это - соединенное с страстным возбуждением всего существа рвение в проведении идей и убеждений,считаемых безусловно верными, хотя бы объективно они и не былидоказуемы. Все, что несогласно с догматом фанатика, он рассматривает какнечто безнравственное, унизительное для человеческого достоинства,оскорбительное для Божества и всего истинного и справедливого. Всякое противоречие и даже простое сомнение принимается фанатиком за преступление, заслуживающее строжайшего наказания. Обыкновенно Ф.характеризуется искреннею убежденностью в абсолютной истинностиизвестных принципов и стойкою им верностью, но в громадном большинстве случаев искренность соединяется здесь с неясностью мысли, а стойкость переходит в упрямство....

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Да, Марк, это определения из российских словарей. Но у меня создалось впечатление что в других странах нет такого ярко-отрицательного отношения к понятию "фанатик". Ведь сейчас люди спокойно говорят: "я -фанат "Спартака", или я "фанат рок- группы такой то".

Разве мы не можем быть преданы Кришне даже больше, чем "фанат" футбольного клуба "Спартаку"?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

фан, фанат, фанатик, далее два пути в разные стороны

----------


## MarkK

> Да, Марк, это определения из российских словарей. Но у меня создалось впечатление что в других странах нет такого ярко-отрицательного отношения к понятию "фанатик". Ведь сейчас люди спокойно говорят: "я -фанат "Спартака", или я "фанат рок- группы такой то".
> 
> Разве мы не можем быть преданы Кришне даже больше, чем "фанат" футбольного клуба "Спартаку"?


Слово фанатик подразумевает некую крайность, нетерпимость -  а крайности ведут к экстремизму. 

Вот недавно футбольный фанат убил своего сверстника, за что? За то, что у него был свой взгляд на футбол и свои предпочтения.

У меня много знакомых из разных конфесий и я никогда не испытывал к ним ненависти, а даже наоборот уважаю их духовный путь. Они достойные люди, хоть и не Вайшнавы.

----------


## Артур

Фанатизм подразумевает отсутствие мозга.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Слово фанатик подразумевает некую крайность, нетерпимость -  а крайности ведут к экстремизму.


Вот-вот, мы и должны быть фанатиками Сознания Кришны. Фанатично 16 кругов, фанатично 4 принципа, фанатично читать книги Прабхупады. И нетерпимость к собственному разгильдяйству. Такой вот само-экстремизм  :biggrin1:

----------


## Ivan

... просто рЭплика ...
чтой-то там у энтих греков с буквами тета и фета, так что фанат-изм произошло от слова смерть или от имени бога смерти 



> ТАНАТОС, Фанатос, Танат, Фанат (греч. Thanatos — смерть) — 1) бог смерти в античной мифологии. Согласно распространенной древнегреческой мифологической версии бог смерти Т. был сыном Нюкты (Ночи) и братом-близнецом бога сна Гипноса.


_"Смешалось для нас незаметно 
Слава Богу и Слава Труду"_
из песни

----------


## MarkK

> Вот-вот, мы и должны быть фанатиками Сознания Кришны. Фанатично 16 кругов, фанатично 4 принципа, фанатично читать книги Прабхупады. И нетерпимость к собственному разгильдяйству. Такой вот само-экстремизм


Если в вашем посте слово *"фанатизм"* заменить на слово *"осознанность*", то вот что получится:


"..Мы должны все время быть в Сознании Кришны. Осознанно практиковать 16 кругов Маха мантры, осознанно соблюдать 4-е регулирующих принципа, осознанно читать книги Прабхупады. Осознанно бороться с собственным разгильдяйством.
Такой вот метод само-осознания"   :biggrin1:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Слово фанатик подразумевает некую крайность, нетерпимость -  а крайности ведут к экстремизму. 
> 
> Вот недавно футбольный фанат убил своего сверстника, за что? За то, что у него был свой взгляд на футбол и свои предпочтения.
> 
> У меня много знакомых из разных конфесий и я никогда не испытывал к ним ненависти, а даже наоборот уважаю их духовный путь. Они достойные люди, хоть и не Вайшнавы.



Гм...убивать конечно нехорошо. А вот как насчёт готовности отдать свою жизнь за идею? :smilies:

----------


## MarkK

> Гм...убивать конечно нехорошо. А вот как насчёт готовности отдать свою жизнь за идею?


Смотря как отдать? Можно как террорист - смертник, а можно как Иисус.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Так ведь и Иисус в свое время и выглядел как чистый фанатик, ходил по городу, пророчествовал чего-то, людей пугал, большинство из них его аж на казнь за это отправили, им ведь дали волю решать. Ну все равно, что твой террорист, только которого поймали казнили в полном презрении. Для людей ведь нет разницы, они ее не видят. Скажут, что предотвратили терракт, и на крест.

----------


## MarkK

> Так ведь и Иисус в свое время и выглядел как чистый фанатик...


Я бы скорее назвал это жертвенностью, так же характерно проявлявшейся и у Харидаса Тхакура, а фанатики распинали и избивали, демонстрирую свою нетерпимость к чужому мнению.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Они так не думали, они были вполне так себе нормальными людьми в своем мире, а кто-то принес угрозу. Политкорректность напрочь отсутствовала, надо сказать

----------


## MarkK

> Политкорректность напрочь отсутствовала, надо сказать


C политкорректностью во все времена была напряженка, как видно для нашего же блага - "Per aspera ad astra" (через тернии к звездам),
а вот тех, кто с помощью насилия, пытался перевоспитать ближнего своего (а не себя), было в избытке.

----------


## Артур

> Фанатизм подразумевает отсутствие мозга.


обычно

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

а зачем вообще этот мозг? 

Нет, я серьезно - зачем в духовной жизни мозг? Вот сильное желание, концентрапция на объекте своей любви, доходящая до слепоты ("ни о чем другом и слышать не хочу") преданность - это да, это нужно, это я понимаю. А мОзги зачем?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Это объясняет Шри Кришна (ШБ 11.12.24)

*С помощью твердого разума ты должен развить беспримесное примесное преданное служение, верно служа духовному учителю. И острым топором трансцендентного знания ты должен обрубить тонкие материальные оболочки, покрывающие душу. И затем, осознав Верховную Личность Бога, ты должен оставить и этот топор аналитического знания.*

Т.е. мозг не сразу оставляется, а затем.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Если быть точным, то там употреблено слово dhīraḥ — one who is steady by knowledge; 
Господа, дхира - это ж явно не мозги. Никто, нигде и никогда так не переводил это слово. Дхира - это твердый, стойкий в чем-то, стойко держащийся чего-то (напр., каких-то одних мыслей). И чтоб быть стойким, вовсе не обязательно иметь высокий IQ или увеличенные лобные доли, как у интеллектуала Ленина. 

Меньше знаешь чужих мнений - крепче спишь. И наоборот: во многая информация многая печали: 



> Если кто-то говорит ИСККОНовскому вайшнаву, что Шрила Прабхупада - всего лишь один из многих, и что есть и другие мнения, то он ранит сердце человека, топчет росток его веры. Не важно, насколько сильна вера. Недавно лекцию Аударьи Дхамы прабху слушал, и он там рассказывал как у него от таких "доброжелателей" вкус к Свтому Имени пропадал очень надолго.


пропал вкус, т.е. пропало состояние _dhIra_ - это как раз и есть "многия печали" от потоков лишней информации. Мысли преданного невольно начинают крутиться не вокруг служения, а вокруг жалящих слов "доброжелателей".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Если быть точным, то там употреблено слово dhīraḥ — one who is steady by knowledge; 
> Господа, дхира - это ж явно не мозги. Никто, нигде и никогда так не переводил это слово. Дхира - это твердый, стойкий в чем-то, стойко держащийся чего-то (напр., каких-то одних мыслей). И чтоб быть стойким, вовсе не обязательно иметь высокий IQ или увеличенные лобные доли, как у интеллектуала Ленина.


Т.е. аналитическое знание - неправильный перевод? По-вашему, сначала надо стать дхирой, а потом перестать быть дхирой? По-моему, там говорится о другом: сначала надо стать дхирой на основе трансцендентного знания (аналитического), и затем уже (оставаясь дхирой)  полностью сосредоточиться на служении. Кришна же не говорит: оставь мозги, просто сконцентрируйся на Мне.

К слову, Прабхупада часто говорил, что он приехал, чтобы дать западу мозгИ.  




> пропал вкус, т.е. пропало состояние _dhIra_ - это как раз и есть "многия печали" от потоков лишней информации. Мысли преданного невольно начинают крутиться не вокруг служения, а вокруг жалящих слов "доброжелателей".


Ну, я лично не чувствую себя виноватым. Духовный путь труден, а слепая вера опасна, и, по словам опять же Шрилы Прабхупады, не приведёт ни к чему хорошему. А вот к фанатизму или даже к психическому заболеванию она вполне может привести. Это реальная опасность.




> Если кто-то говорит ИСККОНовскому вайшнаву, что Шрила Прабхупада - всего лишь один из многих, и что есть и другие мнения, то он ранит сердце человека, топчет росток его веры. Не важно, насколько сильна вера. Недавно лекцию Аударьи Дхамы прабху слушал, и он там рассказывал как у него от таких "доброжелателей" вкус к Свтому Имени пропадал очень надолго.


На это я могу лишь сказать, что нужно очень ясно представлять себе, почему я последователь именно Шрилы Прабхупады, а не кого-то ещё из многих. Потому, что он мастер джьотиш, светило аюрведы, непревзойдённый знаток английского языка, никогда ни в чём не ошибался? Если у кого-то вера в Шрилу Прабхупаду держится на этих предпосылках, такой человек в беде, ему нужно помогать.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Ну ладно, с мозгами/интеллектом я несколько перегнул палку. 

Просто, мы ведь говорим не об интеллектуалах вообще, мы говорим об интеллектуалах, распространяющих "знания не от Прабхупады", так? 
Вопрос (насколько я понял) в данной теме стоит так: нужно или не нужно терпеливо слушать информацию вроде  "Прабхупада ошибался/дал нам не всё". Пусть даже эта информация и от святых других организаций/сампрадай. 





> а слепая вера опасна,





> Кришна же не говорит: оставь мозги, просто сконцентрируйся на Мне.


Как-то сразу подумалось: на _настоящем_ Кришне может сконцентрироваться не ум и не интеллект, а только душа (да и то не всякая, а лишь уровня брахма-бхута). Ум и интелллект же садхака концентрируется не на Кришне "as it is", а на ментальном образе Кришны. 
Но вообще да. "*У нас общество Сознания Кришны, а не общество бессознательного отношения к Кришне*":  

Вообще, мне с Вами тяжело спорить, ведь практически на 100% я с Вами согласен)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста мои поклоны и бесконечную благодарность за эту тему.

Иногда мне становится страшно: что же будет, когда фанатиков Шрилы Прабхупады станет меньше.? Я боюсь этих времён, не хочу застать их.

Являясь страшным фанатиком Шрилы Прабхупады, молюсь о том, чтобы не перестать ценить его роль в нашей жизни. Прабхупада спас нашу семью из болота и спасает на наших глазах десятки и сотни людей! 

 эвам джанам нипатитам прабхавахи-купе
 камабхи камам ану йах прапатан прасангат
 критватмасат сураршина бхагаван грихитах
 со 'хам катхам ну висридже тава бхритйа-севам:

«О мой Господь, О Верховная Личность Бога, лелея в сердце материальные желания, которые приходили одно за другим, я шёл той же дорогой, что и все, с каждым годом приближаясь к тёмному колодцу, кишащему змеями. Но Твой слуга Нарада Муни милостиво сделал меня своим учеником и научил тому, как достичь трансцендентного положения. Поэтому служение ему я считаю своим первейшим долгом. Как же я могу оставить это служение?»

(Эти слова произнёс Прахлада Махарадж, обращаясь к Господу Нрисимхадеве, «Шримад Бхагаватам» 7.9.28)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Под словами «Фанатик Прабхупады» имею ввиду то, что никогда не стану слушать, как кто–то оценивает его или сравнивает с другими. В этот момент чувствую себя облитой грязью.
Конечно, ругаться и доказывать что–то не стану, но сокращу своё общение с таким человеком.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Преданные, скажите, а что вы сделаете со своими Бхагавад-Гитами, если Бхагавад-Гиту запретят и начнутся обыски?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Попытаюсь хорошенько спрятать все свои «Бхагавад–Гиты»!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А разве есть другие варианты?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Есть  :smilies:   Можно не прятать, и тем самым проявить истинную преданность ..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Можно и так! Но на свободе мы больше сможем проповедовать!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Это и есть тапасья, + не на свободе тоже можно проповедовать, там публика даже больше подготовлена :о)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Неет, у меня женское тело, на свободе, все ж, легче.

Что касается тюрем, там слушают хорошо, но вот реально, стал ли кто–то потом вайшнавом? :sed: 
В своё время там  ооочень активно проповедовали!!!

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Преданные, скажите, а что вы сделаете со своими Бхагавад-Гитами, если Бхагавад-Гиту запретят и начнутся обыски?


Отдам все три свои экземпляра.Пусть люди берут, читают....
У меня еще есть один: в голове :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Иногда мне становится страшно: что же будет, когда фанатиков Шрилы Прабхупады станет меньше.? Я боюсь этих времён, не хочу застать их.


 :friends:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Иногда мне становится страшно: что же будет, когда фанатиков Шрилы Прабхупады станет меньше.? Я боюсь этих времён, не хочу застать их.


А я вот боюсь фанатиков. Особенно матаджей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не бойтесь :smilies:  Это не агрессивный фанатизм. Просто защита своей веры и любви. Знаете, если слоны пробегутся, то всё будет разрушено...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если это относится даже к простой мирской жизни: Правило номер 1– Жена никогда не должна слушать критику в адрес мужа. 
Что же тогда говорить об Ачарье и духовном учителе...

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> А я вот боюсь фанатиков. Особенно матаджей.


Видимо можно по-разному понимать фанатизм.

Тут Марк предложил термин: поклонники. Смотрим в Википедии:

Различие между фанатиком и поклонником видится в том, что поведение фанатика рассматривается как нарушение преобладающих социальных норм, тогда как поклонник эти нормы не нарушает (хотя его поведение и может казаться странным)[2]. Объединяет поклонников и фанатиков их всепоглощающий интерес, любовь к той или иной сфере деятельности, занятию, увлечению, человеку.

Нарушают ли преданные  социальные нормы? Я так думаю, что нарушают. Например в социуме, в котором мы живем, за норму принято мясоедение, употребление алкоголя, секс вне брака. 

Поэтому преданные кажутся среди "нормальных людей" более чем "странными".

В недавном времени нормальным считался атеизм, а вера в Бога считалась чем-то не нормальным. Сейчас нормальным считается считать себя православным христианином, все другие конфессии, включая христианские считаются в социуме "отклонением от нормы".

Поэтому преданные явно не "поклонники" а скорее "чудаки" :smilies:  по определению той же Википеди:


Так называемые чудаки отличаются от фанатиков тем, что идеи, которые они исповедуют, и занятия, которыми они занимаются, обычно безобидны, но очень сильно отличаются от общепринятых представлений или привычного поведения, образа жизни окружающих людей. Что же касается фанатиков, то объект их поклонения или увлечения сам по себе может считаться «нормальным», и лишь степень одержимости кажется окружающим чрезмерной или «ненормальной».

В общем -чудаки мы.... :go:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ФАНАЧУДИКИ ))

----------


## Артур

Проблема в том, что для людей ты - никто...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если человек хочет добиться успеха в духовной жизни, то без твердой веры в духовного учителя, это будет очень сложно сделать. Людям не очень серьезно относящихся к духовной жизни, это может казаться фанатизмом, но это скорее уже их проблема. Вряд ли стоит сильно переживать об этом.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что наша цель удовлетворить Кришну, а не публику. Публике может нравится, когда голыми танцуют, но мы не собираемся для публики голыми танцевать.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> добиться успеха в духовной жизни, без твердой веры в духовного учителя ... будет очень сложно сделать.


Уж не знаю, можно ли так сказать, но, кажется, 
гуру часто упрощает многие вещи для понимания ученика. И одно из составных понятия "вера в духовного учителя" - это как раз то, ученик должен знать (верить, быть убежденным, твердо уяснить себе): "ошибка/недосказанность" - которая в действительности не ошибка, а упрощение сложных вещей - на самом деле служит ему во благо, призвана ему помощь. 
Говоря несколько иначе, даже если ты не понимаешь механизма действия оказываемой тебе помощи, почему даются _именно такие_ наставления, даже если _сейчас_ считаешь что тебе дали "не совсем то/не всё" - все равно прими это в свою жизнь. 

Ну а там уж дальше жизнь рассудит. Это.., помните, как в той истории про ученого и Бхактисиддханту Тхакура. Ученый пришел к ачарье с какими-то вопросами, а ему сказали обождать, ну и чтоб не простаивал зря, предложили почистить светильники. И пока ученый смиренно (согласился ведь!) занимался такой простой работой, вопросы сами начали разрешаться в его уме).

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Уж не знаю, можно ли так сказать, но, кажется, 
> гуру часто упрощает многие вещи для понимания ученика. И одно из составных понятия "вера в духовного учителя" - это как раз то, ученик должен знать (верить, быть убежденным, твердо уяснить себе): "ошибка/недосказанность" - которая в действительности не ошибка, а упрощение сложных вещей - на самом деле служит ему во благо, призвана ему помощь. 
> Говоря несколько иначе, даже если ты не понимаешь механизма действия оказываемой тебе помощи, почему даются _именно такие_ наставления, даже если _сейчас_ считаешь что тебе дали "не совсем то/не всё" - все равно прими это в свою жизнь. 
> 
> Ну а там уж дальше жизнь рассудит. Это.., помните, как в той истории про ученого и Бхактисиддханту Тхакура. Ученый пришел к ачарье с какими-то вопросами, а ему сказали обождать, ну и чтоб не простаивал зря, предложили почистить светильники. И пока ученый смиренно (согласился ведь!) занимался такой простой работой, вопросы сами начали разрешаться в его уме).


Да. Это так. 

Принятие духовного учителя - это первый шаг в на пути возвращения к Кришне. Таково мнение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - адау гурвашрая. 

Без принятия гуру (что подразумевает твердую веру в гуру) человек обречен оставаться учеником своего ума, что не сулит ничего хорошего.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Многие даже пробыв какое-то время среди последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, так и не приходят к пониманию того, кто такой Шрила Прабхупада, и часто начинают искать чего-то вне общества последователей Шрилы Прабхупады.  Эта проблема вызвана тем, что "преданные" не читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады и не слушают его лекции. Такие преданные искренне считают, что есть кто-то кто может быть "почти как Прабхупада" или "очень похожий на Прабхупаду".  Как правило такие "нефанатики"  ищут "похожих на Прабхупаду" за пределами общества Шрилы Прабхупады.

Некоторым верность Шриле Прабхупаде и его представителям - нынешний духовным учителям ИСККОН может казаться фанатизмом. Но это лишь от непонимания законов вайшнавизма.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> нужно или не нужно терпеливо слушать информацию вроде  "Прабхупада ошибался/дал нам не всё".





> Уж не знаю, можно ли так сказать, но, кажется, 
>  гуру часто упрощает многие вещи для понимания ученика. И одно из составных понятия "вера в духовного учителя" - это как раз то, ученик должен знать (верить, быть убежденным, твердо уяснить себе): "ошибка/недосказанность" - которая в действительности не ошибка, а упрощение сложных вещей - на самом деле служит ему во благо, призвана ему помощь. 
>  Говоря несколько иначе, даже если ты не понимаешь механизма действия оказываемой тебе помощи, почему даются именно такие наставления, даже если сейчас считаешь что тебе дали "не совсем то/не всё" - все равно прими это в свою жизнь.


Я думаю, надо отличать намеренные ошибки/упрощения/недосказанности от ненамеренных или случайных. Вот когда ненамеренные ошибки вопреки очевидности не признаются ошибками, когда на них натягиваются какие-то теории - вот  этого не должно быть. Иначе объясните мне, пожалуйста, для чего это могло бы быть нужно. Чтобы вера не пострадала? Так такая вера не многого стоит. Если преданный уже со стажем. Преданный-новичок на такие вещи просто внимания не обращает, он находится под защитой Кришны, под защитой сильного вдохновения. Но вера старшего преданного должна быть сознательной, ему мозг отключать нельзя.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я думаю, надо отличать намеренные ошибки/упрощения/недосказанности от ненамеренных или случайных. Вот когда ненамеренные ошибки вопреки очевидности не признаются ошибками, когда на них натягиваются какие-то теории - вот  этого не должно быть. Иначе объясните мне, пожалуйста, для чего это могло бы быть нужно. Чтобы вера не пострадала? Так такая вера не многого стоит. Если преданный уже со стажем. Преданный-новичок на такие вещи просто внимания не обращает, он находится под защитой Кришны, под защитой сильного вдохновения. Но вера старшего преданного должна быть сознательной, ему мозг отключать нельзя.


Зачастую человеку только кажется, что есть ошибки и т.д. Но он при этом очень высоко ставит свое суждение, при этом не понимая, что пребывает в полной иллюзии.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Да, так бывает. Даже и при неполной иллюзии. А как понять, в иллюзии ты или нет?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да, так бывает. Даже и при неполной иллюзии. А как понять, в иллюзии ты или нет?


Пока есть сомнения насчет того в иллюзии ты или нет,  значит  - в иллюзии.  :smilies:

----------


## MarkK

> Пока есть сомнения насчет того в иллюзии ты или нет, значит - в иллюзии.


К сожалению это не критерий. Бывают люди не испытывающие сомнений и угрызения совести, но находящиеся в полнейшей иллюзии.

Или так не бывает?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> К сожалению это не критерий. Бывают люди не испытывающие сомнений и угрызения совести, но находящиеся в полнейшей иллюзии.
> 
> Или так не бывает?


Так тоже бывает. Иллюзорная энергия очень сильна. Это же энергия Кришны.

Я, однако, не говорил, что это единственный критерий. Тем не менее, сомнения - это один из признаков иллюзии.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Другие аспекты иллюзии: ложное отождествление себя с телом и умом, страх смерти, ложное чувство собственничества, гнев вызванный разочарованием.

Здесь об этом говорится: ШБ 3.12.2


сасарджагре 'ндха-тамисрам
атха тамисрам ади-крит
 махамохам ча мохам ча
тамаш чаджнана-вриттайах

 сасарджа - сотворил; агре - вначале; андха-тамисрам - страх смерти; атха - затем; тамисрам - гнев, вызванный крушением надежд; ади-крит - все эти; маха-мохам - обладание объектами наслаждения; ча - также; мохам - иллюзорное представление; ча - также; тамах - неведение о природе своего «я»; ча - как и; аджнана - неведения; вриттайах - занятия.

 Вначале Брахма создал такие формы невежества, как самообман, страх смерти, гнев, вызванный крушением надежд, ложное чувство собственности, а также иллюзорную телесную концепцию жизни, или забвение своей истинной сущности.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Прежде чем сотворить живые существа во всем многообразии их видов и форм, Брахма создал условия, в которых живым существам предстояло жить в материальном мире. Пока живое существо помнит о своей истинной природе, оно не сможет жить в условиях материального мира. Таким образом, основой существования в материальном мире является забвение собственной сущности. А забвение своей сущности влечет за собой страх смерти, хотя на самом деле чистая душа не рождается и не умирает. Это ложное отождествление себя с материальной природой приводит к тому, что у живого существа развивается ложное чувство собственности, которое заставляет его считать своим то, что выделено ему в пользование высшей властью. Материальные ресурсы даются живым существам для того, чтобы они жили, не ведая забот, и выполняли свой долг, стремясь достичь самоосознания в материальном мире. Однако ложное самоотождествление внушает обусловленной душе ложное чувство собственности и заставляет ее считать своим то, что на самом деле принадлежит Верховному Господу. Из данного стиха следует, что Брахму создал Верховный Господь, а пять проявлений невежества, покрывающего все обусловленные живые существа в материальном мире, были созданы Брахмой. Тот, кто осознает, что обусловленные души околдованы Брахмой, может понять, насколько нелепы представления о равенстве живого существа со Всевышним. Патанджали также признает существование пяти проявлений невежества, которые перечислены в данном стихе.

----------


## MarkK

> Тем не менее, сомнения - это один из признаков иллюзии.


А как отлечить - где сомнения, а где угрызения совести?

Или это одно и тоже?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Другие аспекты иллюзии: ложное отождествление себя с телом и умом, страх смерти, ложное чувство собственничества, гнев вызванный разочарованием.


То есть, в этом можно даже не сомневаться: мы все в иллюзии  :smilies: 


Поэтому и нужна твердая вера в наставления духовного учителя, чтобы выбраться из темноты невежества. Возможно, кому -то это и кажется фанатизмом.

ом агьяна тимирандасья 
гьянанджая-шалакая
чакшур унмилитам йена тасмай 
шри гураве намаха. 

Конечно, при этом разум и здравомыслие никто не отменял. Но нужно найти правильный баланс между слепой верой и разумом, подкрепленным знанием, о котором и Прабхупада тоже говорил.

Вера без знаний и разума это фанатизм, но знания без веры - это просто мыслительные спекуляции.

По своей природе одни люди больше склонны к слепой вере без знаний, другие - к вечным сомнениям. 
Последствия слепой веры таковы, что человек совершает ошибки, "обжигается" и приходит разочарование.

Но слишком активная ментальная деятельность - тоже препятствие в  духовной жизни. Человек просто стоит на месте и никуда не движется.

Поэтому духовные учителя в одних лекциях говорят, что не нужно быть фанатиками, а в других - что нужно быть немного фанатиком, то есть обрести твердую Веру.

Твердая Вера, без крайнего фанатизма появляется только вследствие синтеза садху-санги(следование наставлениям гуру, изучения священных писаний и общения с преданными) + практического преданного служения.

----------


## MarkK

> То есть, в этом можно даже не сомневаться: мы все в иллюзии


В этом ест некоторая проблема - обмен "знаниями" между людьми пребывающими в иллюзии.

Но ведь мы все в иллюзии. Выходит мы обмениваимся иллюзиями.  :crazy:

----------


## MarkK

На самом деле иллюзию можно распознать.  Попытаюсь объяснить свою мысль на таком примере:
Визуальная иллюзия - когда мы смотрим на стакан с водой в котором находится ложка, мы видим ложку как бы не цельной а состоящей из двух частей.
Но обладая знаниями законов физики (или житейского опыта) мы осознаем, что это иллюзия.

Таким же образом происходит и в постижении духовных истин.

Получается, что мы все в иллюзии, но не совсем.  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Получается, что мы все в иллюзии, но не совсем.


Для преданного главный критерий истины - это гуру садху и шастры.
 Если шастры говорят, что звезды светят отраженным светом Луны и Солнца. то это так и есть, даже если противоречит известным нам законам физики.
Но до поры до времени мы этого можем не понимать.

----------


## MarkK

> Для преданного главный критерий истины - это гуру садху и шастры.


Да, так оно и есть - иначе мы все действительно бы находились в полнейшей иллюзии. Хорошо, что это не так  :smilies:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вначале о тех качествах которые развиваются у человека, только вставшего на духовный путь. Недавно мы записывали передачу на радио. Это было ток-шоу - живая дискуссия, которая касалась проблемы смертной  казни, смерти вообще и эвтаназии - сознательной смерти или самоубийства. Все эти вопросы там разбирались, и мы тоже участвовали в этом - я и Мадана Мохан, которого вы знаете по "Живым эфирам". И после этого ток-шоу к нам подошла одна очень радостная девушка, и она нас очень долго благодарила и сказала: - Вы - первые неагрессивные кришнаиты, которых я встречаю.

И, это было для меня в каком-то смысле шоком. Потому что я понял, каким образом мы выглядим со стороны. Действительно, люди, которые вслед за Шрилой Прабхупадой встали на бескомпромиссный духовный путь сознания Кришны часто не способны, не в силах освоить и обеспечить внутреннюю бескомпромиссность внутренними достижениями и компенсируют её за счёт внешнего фанатизма, агрессии и прочего. Это очень и очень неприятная вещь и люди плохо это воспринимают.

Это в сущности не есть проявление сознания Кришны - это проявление недостатка сознания Кришны в человеке. Этот человек не прошел первых  трёх или даже двух самых начальных стадий духовного познания, но  он уже внешне принадлежит к какому-то духовному пути и люди начинают судить по нему, по его поведению обо всём Движении или обо всей философии. Это комплекс неофита, это беда нашего Общества как такового. Собственно мы сами стараемся расти духовно, внутренне  и стараемся других людей воспитывать, чтобы они развивали в себе эти качества. Чтобы они понимали, что духовный прогресс это развитие в себе этих качеств и прежде всего качеств смирения и милосердия по отношению к другим.  Я очень верю в то, что когда-нибудь  большая часть людей, которая называет себя кришнаитами когда-нибудь действительно разовьёт в себе эти качества и тогда у нас будет гораздо меньше проблем

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_, Живой эфир на радио Кришналока. Веротерпимость. 29.05.1997. 01:10:20 - 01:13:28

----------


## Андрон

> Если шастры говорят, что звезды светят отраженным светом Луны и Солнца. то это так и есть, даже если противоречит известным нам законам физики.


"Если факты противоречат моей теории - тем хуже для фактов"  :biggrin1:  (Гегель)

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

> "Если факты противоречат моей теории - тем хуже для фактов"  (Гегель)


"под всем изветсные факты можно подвести любую теорию"

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Фанатизм - это хорошо или плохо? Давайте обсудим. И что такое фанатизм? 
> 
> *Прабхавишну Свами* еще в начале 90-х сказал, что надо быть фанатиком. Не знаю, в каком контексте, при каких обстоятельствах. Но помню, что потом я сам оправдывал некоторые свои откровенно бездушные поступки, черствое поведение этой фразой. Сейчас, когда я сам на себе испытал действие фанатизма, могу сказать, что для себя лично считаю, что оголтелый фанатизм, когда отключен разум - это плохо. Это очень плохо. Это даже может сломать человека. Убить его веру в хорошее, в то что кришнаиты - это хорошие ребята, в то что Кришна - добрый Бог. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что практичность - наш принцип. Он учил нас применять наставления священных писаний в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами. Нет, это вовсе не отступление от принципов, тут как раз Шрила Прабхупада был непреклонен. Но в то же время он был добр и некоторым позволял то, чего не мог позволить другим. Он видел наш уровень. Он был практичным.
> 
> *Бхакти Чайтанья Свами:*
> "Однажды один преданный спросил Прабхупаду - если он предпочитает делать другое служение вместо повторения мантры, хорошо ли это? Прабхупада ответил, что это не хорошо, будет лучше, если он будет повторять мантру. Тогда преданный ответил, что он слышал, как однажды Прабхупада сказал, что любое служение носит абсолютный характер. А этот преданный очень любил готовить. Он мог бы готовить целый день. Но Прабхупада снова повторил ему, что он должен повторять свои круги. И этот юноша продолжал спорить с Прабхупадой, что он не понимает, почему он должен повторять 16 кругов. 
> 
> ...



*Вопрос:* - Из какого источника Прабхупада взял "фанатиков и сентименталистов" и как эти термины звучат на санскрите?

*Мадана Мохан Прабху:* - На санскрите фанатик звучит как ньямааграха. В зависимости от того, как переводить ньямааграха. НьяньямаАграха похоже сентименталист - человек, который не придает большого значения Священным Писаниям и не придаёт особого значения регулирующим принципам, у которого всё на эмоциях.

А ньямааграха - это человек, который им слишком ревностно следует, забывая суть. Я думаю что отсюда можно вывести эти два термина. Может быть где-то ещё эти два термина встречаются, но я не встречал их на санскрите. Ньямааграха - это то, что мне вспомнилось

*Продолжение вопроса:* - То есть эти две категории (фанатики и сентименталисты) не каништхи и не судурачары?

*Мадана Мохан Прабху:* - Хороший вопрос. Судурача или нет. Потому что иногда фанатики могут начать оскорблять тех, кто не следует также строго как они. Как в прочем и сентименталисты тоже могут оскорблять почище фанатиков ???? С них станется с обеих категорий. Поэтому если они начинают оскорблять вайшнавов это становится судурачаром. Без сомнений

*Валентин:* - Я слышал что в Индии были виравайшнавы и вирашиваиты т.е воинственные группы, которые провозглашали верховенство Шивы или Вишну и даже сражались друг с другом

*Мадана Мохан Прабху:* - Да, в Южной Индии на счёт превосходства Вишну или Шивы достаточно жестокая была дискуссия ???? Вообще очень много героизма и жертвенности, крови и смерти в южных традициях. Как-то нам повезло с нашей традицией. Я не помню чтобы у нас кто-то жертвовал. Конечно Харидас Тхакур или вайшнавы в наше советское время.  

Но так чтобы разные школы на ножах друг с другом воевали как в Южной Индии в нашей традиции похоже не присутствовало. Я не знаю исторический контекст фанатиков и сентименталистов. Как я понимаю, сказал. Наверняка это есть в наставлениях Бхактивинода Тхакура и Бхакти Сиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.

Там например говорится о ленивом читателе и поверхностном критике. Это подходит под фанатика и сентименталиста. Ленивый читатель особенно не вчитывается, не пытается суть понять; а поверхностный критик наоборот - не пытаясь понять суть критикует.

*Валентин:* - Госвами Махарадж говорит, что последователи большинства религий относятся к этим двум категориям.

*Мадана Мохан Прабху:* - В православии и у нас это явно проявляется. У нас тоже хватает преданных, которые не могут отделять суть от деталей и которые поэтому оскорбляют друг друга. Когда я говорил что фанатики и сентименталисты оскорбляют друг друга, я ИСККОН имел ввиду, потому что вижу это сплошь и рядом, постоянно, особенно в баталиях в социальных сетях сцепляются и начинают критиковать друг друга, хотя им нужно по разным углам разойтись и заниматься полезной деятельностью. Как детям, которые не могут ладить друг с другом - им нельзя сходится в одной комнате. Игрушки не поделят.

Поэтому Бхактисиддханата Сарасвати говорил, повторяя Дживу Госвами, что каништха не имеет права проповедовать - они не знают как отличать одно от другого, детали от сути, вайшнавов от невайшнавов. Прабхупада говорит, что каништха адхикари это тот, кто не понимает что вайшнав трансцендентен, не видит этого. Хороший вопрос, но я не готов на него исчерпывающе ответить.

*Валентин:* - То есть от каништхи к уттаме не так легко идти.

*Мадана Мохан Прабху:* - То что я сказал сегодня в конце лекции должно вдохновить. Шрила Прабхупада в Чайтанья-чаритамрите говорит, что хотя каништха адхикари неофит - он чистый преданный и благодаря его общению люди могут становиться преданными. Это какие-то особые каништхи. 
Слушаешь например Бхактивинода Тхакура, он говорит: - Каништха в принципе нама-апарадху повторяет.
Прабхупада говорит: - Нет, повторяет намабхас - освобожденная душа и проповедник

После утренней лекции 24.04.2021

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...И мы говорили, что такая насильственная вера кого плодит? Фанатиков и лицемеров. Она плодит две категории людей, которыми переполнены все религиозные группы, течения и организации – фанатики и лицемеры.

Фанатики это те, кого очень интересует следуют ли другие правилам, или нет. Если они не следуют, то их нужно, в худшем случае, убить, потому что они не заслуживают права существование. Это – фанатизм. Человека не интересует своё собственное отношение к Богу, его интересует следуют другие или нет, и он очень внимательно следит за тем, чтобы все остальные следовали этим правилам. 

Он сам несчастен, потому что люди с такой верой всегда несчастны, и он хочет всех других сделать такими же несчастными, чтобы все страдали так же как он и следовали этим правилам потому что нужно, потому что есть этот пресс. А лицемеры, соответственно… Ну лицемер он сам не следует и думает, что никто другой не следует, правильно? Лицемер не верит что кто-то следует, он считает всех остальных лицемерами. Видели таких людей, да? «Все притворяются»…

Это все следствие, мы ищем с вами этот корень, и корень – это неправильно сформированная изначальная посылка, неправильно сформированная вера, когда вера не стала некой природой моей внутренней, чем-то очень естественным. Тогда я естественным образом буду сам следить за тем чтобы я как следует следовал всем правилам. Вот, и помогать другим, на сколько это возможно. Но я не буду слишком расстраиваться от того, что другие не следуют по тем или другим причинам… Я буду помогать им из сострадания, естественно, но это не будет главным акцентом моего существования... 


Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Брахмачарья в грихастха-ашраме-2, 21.09.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Вы обратили внимание, сколько крови пролито было именем милосердного Бога? И речь идет не только о какой-то конкретной форме религии. Все религии этим грешат, наша, к сожалению – не исключение, я видел, как преданные ломают жизни других людей, свои собственные жизни, как они совершают какие-то совершенно ненужные жертвы – это результат лаукика-шраддхи или замаскированного идолопоклонства, когда мы чего-то не поняли. Точно то же самое произошло… Ленин чего хотел? Добра хотел, правильно? Что получилось? 

Получилось то же самое, что и всегда, что с любой верой. Марксизм стал той же самой верой, в которую люди слепо верили. Когда шраддха становится чем-то внешним по отношению ко мне, когда вера становится объектом моего обладания, она превращается в идола, и я начинаю приносить жертву этому идолу, я начинаю проливать кровь, я начинаю ломать все, что угодно – в этом беда лаукика-шраддхи. Лаукика-шраддха не безобидна.

И у лаукика-шраддхи есть два проявления. Первое проявление какое? Фанатизм, правильно? Второе проявление какое обычной конвенциональной веры? Холодная, равнодушная… Следую ровно столько, сколько нужно, чтобы не выгнали. Вот нужен какой-нибудь внешний атрибут – хорошо, будет внешний атрибут, правильно? Чувствуете? Это сходится с тем, что Рупа Госвами говорил до этого нам? Лаукика-шраддха порождает эти два отношения к правилам – она порождает либо фанатизм, либо она плодит фанатиков бегающих с выпученными глазами, у них нет глубокой веры, но у них есть некая внешняя вера, и они готовы кем угодно прикрываться, любыми авторитетами и ради этих авторитетов они губят других людей. 

И вторая категория – они становятся просто прихожанами. Прихожанами воскресного дня. Они делают некий минимум, и главный пункт этой воскресной программы какой? Прасад. В общем-то вся наша духовная практика сводится к потреблению прасада. Встречались вам такие вещи? То есть, еще раз, это очень важная вещь, наше отношение к правилам, оно идет от того, понимаем мы, собственно, чего мы делаем, для чего мы это делаем, какова высшая цель того, к чему мы должны прийти...

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Брахмачарья в грихастха-ашраме-1, 20.09.2016

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Два перегиба, два крена в духовном развитии*

Вопрос не слышен.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Теоретически да. Человек достигший духовного сознания… Ему не нужно. нараяна-параяна кутах сарве – он может находится в аду, он может находится в раю – ему не важно, где находится. Но проблема в том, что в какой-то момент у нас должно появиться желание всё-таки вернуться в духовный мир. Потому что я очень часто слышу это, и мы очень хорошо должны понимать откуда идёт этот мотив.

На самом деле мы не хотим уходить из материального мира и очень часто представления, что я тут достигну чего-то для меня всё равно что находится в духовном мире. В сущности, это философия майявады. Один из вариантов философии майявады. Тот же самый мистер Уолш, которого я цитировал в начале про маленькую душу, которая на радостях попала сюда во тьму чтобы почувствовать светом.

Это в какой-то степени его теория.  Его теория сводится именно к этому, что если я изменю своё сознание здесь и буду воспринимать мир по-другому, то, в сущности, я пойму, что отличия нет.   И это так и не так одновременно. Да, это так, но при этом мы всё равно должны хотеть к Кришне. Да, человек, который обретает духовое сознание он всё равно что в духовном мире находится, но тем не менее он всё равно хочет встретиться с Кришной и находиться с Кришной.

Просто тут может произойти эта подмена. Когда люди пытаются по-другому настроить свой ум чтобы почувствовать, что тут и так всё хорошо. То есть спустить духовный мир сюда. Если терминологически правильно говорить, то эта определенная разновидность майявады называется сахаджией. В этом суть сахаджии. Суть сахаджии в том, чтобы не ждать, когда я попаду туда, а прям здесь и сейчас. Что ждать-то? Надо уже сейчас начать. Вот тут вот. Тут как следует все делать.

Не так давно у меня был любопытный диспут с одним преданным, который сейчас немножко отошел и увлекся Уолшем. Мы с ним переписывались. Он очень увлечён этим. Он говорит: - О, этот мир! Тут и так уже всё хорошо. Нужно только понять, что всё Кришна. Тут всё со мной говорит и я чувствую Бога, и Он сегодня ворвался ко мне в окно в виде шмеля, а вчера он в виде ветра ко мне ворвался, а послезавтра Он ещё в виде снега ворвётся…

Всё хорошо, но проблема в том, что нам всё равно придётся болеть, стареть, умирать, что у нас будет боль и мы всё равно не сможем до конца себе объяснить, что тут всё так уж хорошо.  Шмели влетают в наше окно – это хорошо. И майский ветер в него врывается и снег выпадает, и мороз иногда бывает. Тут всё хорошо, но в конце концов у меня в душе должно быть это желание – я хочу всё время быть с Кришной, хочу попасть в эту лилу, лилу в которой идёт постоянный обмен любовью, когда в сердце нет ничего…, а не довольствоваться вот этим суррогатом, потому что  в таком представлении – оно очень хорошее, оно так сказать как бы радует.

Он говорит: - О, у вас осуждают всех: то не так, это не так, а вот тут – всё хорошо, мы тут всех любим. И думаешь: «Ну действительно, что мы такие негодяи, всех осуждаем, надо всех любить, всё хорошо». Но тухлятинка в этом во всём есть.  Оболочка сладкая и очень легко на неё поддастся. Много красивых слов во всём этом и действительно хорошо становиться – такое всеприятие, такие все душечки. И он начинает мне писать: - Вот Иисус Христос всех принимает, он туда-сюда…

Я ему говорю: - Дорогой мой, ты Евангелие читал? Иисус Христос что говорил? Я что вам принёс? Я меч вам принёс! Брат на брата восстанет; вы не братья мне и не сестры, негодяи, фарисеи, книжники! Иисус Христос это тоже говорит. Они берут Иисуса Христа и делают из него сусальный облик – Боженька хороший, Он всех принимает. Но на самом деле должен быть очень чёткий баланс.

У нас должна быть любовь и приятие, но у нас должно быть и определённое отвержение. Мы можем слишком перегнуть эту палку - примем всё и примем то, что не нужно принимать. Поэтому наша философия это попытка найти баланс между бхедой и абхедой, между нашей разлукой с Богом и нашей встречей с Богом.

Майявади это в каком-то смысле абхеда – нет никакой разницы между мной и Богом. Это крайняя форма абхеды.  Есть философия христианского плана — это крайняя степень бхеды, крайняя степень разделенности. Душа разделена, всё в материальном мире плохо, весь материальный мир плох, мы ничего не знаем о Боге и между нами пропасть, а Иисус Христос пришел чтобы мостиком быть.

И, соответственно, в христианстве настроение, дух какой-то немножечко истерической разлуки, слез и всего остального от этого акцента на бхеду, на разделенность между душой и Богом. И это не очень хорошо. Должен быть баланс между бхедой и абхедой. И такие философии или религии по природе своей очень *фанатичные*.

ИСККОН на самом деле немножко в сторону бхеды, в сторону отличия перегибает в своей проповеди, чисто по сознанию. Но опасность другого крена, что никакого различия нет, все душечки, все любимые, давайте сейчас все дружить и в конце концов всё сливается. В конце концов нарушается или сливается грань между камой и премой. В этом суть. И в конце концов все превращается в обычное, в элементарное вожделение, потому что всё любовь, всё хорошо.

Для людей, которые делают перегиб в сторону бхеды это не грозит. У них есть как раз этот дух, эта суровость, аскезы, но у них есть другие проблемы, которые возникают. Наша философия — это удивительная философия. То, что дал Господь Чайтанья только Господь Чайтанья мог дать. Если подумать, то бхеда абхеда это формула любви.

Потому что любовь должна подразумевать различия и в тоже время единство. Что такое любовь?  Любовь не может быть, когда всё сливается. Любовь не может быть, когда двое сливаются и превращаются в одно - там любви не может быть. Но в тоже самое время эти двое должны быть полностью едины в своих мыслях, желаниях, устремлениях, во всём остальном должно быть полное единство.

То есть бхеда абхеда это формула любви и человек сможет обрести любовь, когда человек поймёт это, когда у него появится это виденье мира: то, что душа отлична от Бога и в тоже время она едина с Богом и как это одновременно совместить. Это очень сложная вещь, но это то, чему учит Кришна в Бхагавад-гите и то, что удивительным образом дал Господь Чайтанья. Любой крен в ту и другую сторону в конечном счёте помешает духовному развитию, помешает развитию любви в сердце.

Полностью в аудио формате: Бхагавад-гита 13.22 10 января 2003, Тюмень

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Есть люди, которые сами очень строго следуют, но при этом тщательно и бдительно следят за тем, чтобы другие правильно, до мелочей выполняли догмы. Если ты буквально шаг вправо – шаг влево, немедленно к тебе подойдут и все скажут. Мне иногда кажется, что это признак сильных внутренних подсознательных сомнений и это отражает то, что он не на своем соблюдении сосредоточен. Так ли это?

Ответ:  - Да. Когда человек начинает за другими следить, это определенный комплекс неполноценности. Чтобы считать себя полноценным, хорошо думать о себе, он сам начинает всему строго следовать, но сам он в этом удовлетворения не получает. Если я удовлетворения от этого получаю, зачем мне нужно всех остальных строить?

Это проявление того, что я сам до конца не удовлетворен и мне хочется всех остальных изнасиловать и заставить их делать то же самое, что я делаю. Потому что человек думает: «Я делаю, я что лысый, что ли? Почему они не делают?»

По идее человек должен быть счастливым. Когда он счастливый, зачем ему кого-то заставлять что-то делать – он удовлетворен внутри, ему хорошо. А эта внутренняя неудовлетворенность будет проявляться в тысяче разных способов и, в частности, в этом терроризме, человек будет домашним террористом, он всех остальных будет терроризировать: «Вот ты такой, ты сякой, ты ешь …»

Помню, когда мы начинали, у нас был один преданный и он обычно ел больше всех. Ел вот такую гору и быстрее всех. Потом он съедал и начинал всех ругать, что они едят много, что мы не должны есть, что мы то, сё… Это принцип такой: «у кого что болит, тот о том и говорит». И если человек слишком на какую-то вещь напирает, значит у него внутри какие-то проблемы с этим, это факт.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами,  аудио:  Даршан 1 августа 2009, Литва
Текст и другие вопросы полностью

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Варя: - Мне вечером позвонила мама, после того как я пришла из храма, после Вашей лекции. Она увидела мои фотографии, которые я выложила на странице аккаунта. На этих фотографиях она увидела преданных, увидела как раздаёте маха-прасад и стала очень обеспокоенной, говорит: - Варя, ты скажи — что это? Ты в секту попала? Я очень волнуюсь".
Я её успокоила. Сказала, что это не секта, у нас всё нормально. Мы поговорили — всё нормально стало, она успокоилась. Но я когда положила трубку, сама начала сомневаться 
Нет, нет — вы не смейтесь. У меня появились сомнения. Я задумалась: «Как мне самой себе объяснить, что кришнаиты — это не секта?»
Как справиться с сомнением?

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: - Даже не пытайтесь себя переубеждать — это самая крутая секта. Круче секты я вообще не встречал никогда

Варя: - Сказать маме, что это секта?

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: - Сознание Кришны — самая получается сильная секта  :smilies:  Будет ли это секта или нет — это от каждого из нас зависит. Если в обществе много людей, которые имеют сектантский дух — то оно станет сектой. Что такое секта в конечном итоге — это желание мирового господства. Вот это секта перед вами. Если вы также думаете, что все должны кришнаитами быть вокруг — то это хорошая секта, это мощная секта.

Мощная потому, что здесь мощные знания. Тут гуру парампара — тут такие аргументы неопровержимые, тут такая сила. Если мы думаем, что вот эту силу сейчас использовать, чтобы все стали кришнаитами — христиане, мусульмане, обычные люди — все должны стать кришнаитами, это сектантское умонастроение очень опасное. Очень легко сделать секту из этого знания — очень влиятельного. Поэтому нужно быть очень осторожным духовным лидером, чтобы не навязывать сознание Кришны вот таким путём.

Это только путь доброй воли. Всё. Вы даёте людям знания, они сами решают потом в какой храм идти, с кем общаться. Они сами должны слушать своё сердце — Кришна их поведёт. Мы не хотим присваивать себе последователей или бороться за эти вещи — это секта. Нужно иметь бескорыстное сердце, чтобы проповедовать сознание Кришны. Многие люди не зря беспокоятся, потому что мы в каких-то местах создали очень крутые секты. Если это секта — то прежде всего это несчастные дети, женщины, старики и брахманы тоже. У них проблемы начинаются.

Вопрос: В связи с этим, я хочу прояснить, я правильно понимаю, что фанатизм — вначале возникает, именно это побуждает навязывать сознание Кришны другим. И потом какое-то время нужно, чтобы отойти от этого фанатизма?

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: - Вначале фанатизм побуждает нас навязывать сознание Кришны другим... Я даже думаю, что если в начале — это не так плохо, потому что вначале преданный чист. В самом начале. Он ещё не мотивирован тонко-материально. Для него это просто как сожаление, что кто-то не понимает сознание Кришны. Вначале это так выглядит. Он сожалеет, что родственники не понимают, друзья не понимают.

Он ругается с ними, говорит — что в следующей жизни вы свиньёй родитесь, если едите мясо. Он их критикует сильно. Но это он делает с таким чувством, потому что хочет помочь им. Он же к ним привязан, и он хочет, чтобы они были вместе с ним. Это как бы искренние порывы. Но вот, позднее — это может стать опасной мотивацией. Поэтому фанатизм хорошо применять к себе, но не к другим. Мы должны понять, что не все люди готовы принять непосредственно сознание Кришны сейчас. Им нужно помочь хотя бы достичь саттва-гуны. А потом им легче будет понимать и всё остальное.

Но если мы начинаем развивать вражду к людям на этой основе, что они не принимают сознание Кришны, или что они пьют водку, курят сигареты, что у них однополые браки — если мы враждебно начинаем относиться к людям — это серьёзно уже, это очень плохая вещь — мы забываем душу. Таким образом — мы демонизируемся. Поймите правильно, что мы преданные все, но в каждом сердце всё ещё живёт демон. Поэтому, я и говорю об этом — этот демон может пробудиться на этой духовной платформе. Можно стать непримиримым к другим религиям, вообще к людям. К отклонениям.

Однажды ученики Шрилы Прабхупады хотели взорвать бойню в Индии, поскольку это чудовищный акт Кали - юги. ( Прабхупада сам говорил — это самая чудовищная форма невежества — бойня, бойня, бойня ) — они хотели взорвать бойню. Прабхупада сказал: - Нет. Нельзя этого сейчас делать — мы становимся демонами таким образом. У нас совсем другой метод, который дал Господь Чайтанья — воспевайте Святые Имена, проповедуйте любовь, дайте вкус духовной жизни людям. Потом они сами спросят, что делать нужно? Вы скажете тоже самое — любовь распространяйте.

Понимаете, что такое сознание Кришны? Не вступайте в конфликты ни с кем, вы должны оставаться миротворцами. От нас должны исходить — счастье, гармония, знания, сострадание. Это описывается — какими качествами преданные должны обладать. Тогда нас никто не обвинит — что мы секта. Если мы становимся жёсткими, жестокими и постоянно ссылаемся на законы кармы — вот вам мало, страдайте, не жалуйтесь — это ваша карма. Это же ваша карма ведь ... То — это секта. Понимаете разницу?

Шриман Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху «Ответы на вопросы»

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Призывает ли Кришна убивать?*

Вопрос: – Вот этот призыв, убивать который есть в «Бхагавад-гите»…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: – Мы об этом поговорим еще…

Вопрос: – Я вас очень прошу, это то, что меня отвращает от Гиты.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:  – Он призывает не убивать, он призывает убить свои материальные привязанности.

Вопрос: – Но речь идет о конкретных людях? Проливать кровь ради веры, это…

Ответ: – Потому что на самом деле идеалом истинной религии  является ахимса и Кришна учит этому. Ахимса значит ненасилие. Кришна говорит: аманитвам адамбхитвам ахимса кшантир арджавам. Он говорит, что знание состоит из 13 или из 19 вещей, из которых ахимса является третьей. То есть это одна из самых главных вещей. В Ведах говориться ахимса парама дхармо. Сам Кришна говорит: ахимса, ахимса, ахимса. В Ведах говориться: ахимса парамо дхармо, высшая религия это ахимса. И Кришна призывает Арджуну к ахимсе. И Он говорит, что сейчас так как у тебя остаются привязанности, у тебя остается внутри склонность к насилию.

Вопрос: - Избавься от склонности к насилию и тогда ты не будишь убивать? Избавься от склонности к насилию, значит, убить тех, кто стоит рядом и тогда тебе не захочется убивать?

Ответ: – Кришна специально сделал эту вещь такой парадоксальной, чтобы именно в этой парадоксальности заставить нас думать. Нам очень трудно, потому что нам думать мешают наши материальные привязанности.

Вопрос: – А когда ради духовного роста ты отталкиваешь от своих детей, это разные вещи?

Ответ: – Мы не должны отталкивать своих детей, мы не должны ни от кого отталкиваться. Еще раз - мы не должны ни от кого отталкиваться. Но мы должны поменять материальные привязанности на духовные привязанности и мы должны продолжать исполнять свой долг, к своим детям и ко всем своим родным и близким. Не нужно ни от кого отталкиваться, нужно оставаться человеком, не нужно превращаться в робота или в духовного киллера. Не в этом дело.

Реплика из зала: – Но мы рано или поздно придем к фанатизму, если будем идти таким путем.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: – Это обман, это ложь. Это то, что Кришна в первой же главе разоблачает. Просто мы не внимательно читаем «Гиту». Не настолько глубоко читаем «Гиту», чтобы все это осознать. На самом деле всё это там разбирается. Гита самая гениальная книга, которая только может быть.

Реплика: – И эта же книга тоже способна привести к фанатизму, потому что человеческий фактор и фанатизм это вещи, от которых невозможно отрешиться.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: – Все что угодно может привести к фанатизму, но к сожалению другие вещи не способны привести к просветлению, а «Гита» способна  :smilies: 

Из зала: - Ага, спасибо, это классный ответ.

Психология духовного поиска. Лекция 2. 29 марта 2006, Израиль

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Два препятствия на пути освобождения: фанатизм и сентиментализм
*
Мы кончили вчера на определении дхармы, которое Бхишмадев и Кришна дают в «Махабхарате» о том, что дхарма это то, что помогает живому существу жить и не только одному живому существу, всем. Дхарма это опора или фундамент существования живого существа, происходя от слова «дхарана», что значит «опора, поддержка, благо». Бхишмадев говорит, что дхарма есть  дхарана самйуктам, нечто сопровождающееся дхараной, сопровождающееся благом. И я продолжу эту тему, но не сегодня, а завтра, когда я буду описывать что значит дхарма и каким образом дхарма помогает нам жить, и каким образом мы должны делать выбор в каждой конкретной ситуации. 

Сегодня мне хотелось немножечко вернуться назад к тому, о чем я рассказывал вчера, и более подробно поговорить о двух проблемах, которые мы вчера затронули – фанатизме и сентиментализме и объяснить каким образом мы можем бороться с этим в себе. Мы сказали вчера, что несвобода человека, а Кришна хочет оставить человека свободным, Кришна хочет дать эту свободу, и вчера мы прочли этот стих, где Он говорит Арджуне: йатхеччхаси татха куру – «Делай как хочешь. 

Подумай как следует, найди точку свободы внутри себя и поступай как знаешь. Найди этот разум». И, что причина любой несвободы, это тоже фундаментальное учение «Бхагавад-гиты», являются наши материальные привязанности или рабство в материи, то, что мы сами заключили себя в это рабство связав себя с материей неразрывными узами и из-за этого возникают всевозможные проблемы.  

И я вчера говорил, что две проблемы, которые возникают на духовном пути, на пути освобождения от материального рабства, на пути освобождения от привязанностей, или два заблуждения, два препятствия, которые мешают нам эту свободу обрести – это фанатизм или слепое следование и сентиментализм. Шрила Прабхупада давал гениальное определение о том, что когда религия лишена философии, она вырождается в эти две вещи – фанатизм или сентиментализм. Это две, в каком-то смысле, противоположности. И сегодня  мне хотелось бы начать с того, чтобы более подробно поговорить об этом, потому что это имеет непосредственное отношение к нам с вами.

Первое, фанатизм это попытка  скрыть свои материальные привязанности за ширмой фальшивого энтузиазма. Правильно? У меня есть материальные привязанности и мне нужно их скрыть от всего мира. Я встал на духовный путь, никто не должен знать о моих материальных привязанностях. Я становлюсь кем? Я становлюсь фанатиком, я становлюсь очень шибко убежденным, у меня есть эта ширма фальшивого энтузиазма, за которую я прячусь. 

И сентиментализм это попытка скрыть свои материальные привязанности за ширмой чего? За ширмой притворной религиозности. И то и другое очень похожи, но есть тем не менее разница. Когда человек скрывает свои материальные привязанности притворяясь хорошим человеком и эта наша хорошесть это способ от самого себя в конечном счете скрыть свою проблему. 

Иначе говоря, первое, и мы будем сегодня об этом подробно говорить, основано на том, что я что делаю со своим разумом? Что я должен со своим разумом сделать, чтобы стать фанатиком? Я должен его «выключить». У меня есть выключатель, я его выключаю. «Все хорошо. У меня все хорошо». На чем основан сентиментализм? 

Сентиментализм основан на том, что я включаю разум. Но как я включаю его? Не в том режиме, в ложном режиме. Фанатизм это ослепление себя. Фанатик просто берет булавки и «выкалывает себе глаза».  И говорит: «Я ничего не вижу. Не хочу ничего видеть, не хочу ничего знать. Я буду слепо идти и я спасусь». 

Сентименталист – нет, он надевает на себя очки. Но эти очки покрашены густо розовой краской.  И он начинает смотреть на мир через призму этого покрытого вожделением, или покрытого материальными привязанностями разума. И я сейчас еще более подробно остановлюсь на этом, потому что у этого всего есть очень глубокие следствия для нас.  И мы сами периодически, в общем-то, играем то одну, то другую роль. И особенно часто мы можем видеть как эти роли играют наши подопечные. В конце концов здесь собрались люди, которые должны учить других чему-то и мы должны видеть как те и другие игры нашего ума мешают нам на духовном пути.

Итак, сначала фанатизм. Я думал вчера над фанатизмом. Что такое фанатизм, одно из проявлений фанатизма? Человека учишь чему-нибудь, и все наверняка встречались с этим, и ты знаешь, что он еще ничего не понял, но он при этом подпрыгивает и говорит: «Я все понял, я все понял». Он пытается выслужиться за свою понятливость: «Я все понял, я все понял» раньше времени. 

Знаете, есть такие отличники – учитель еще не успел объяснить, а они уже тянут руку и говорят: «Я все понял, я все понял». Вот он фанатик. Он ничего не понял, но при этом он» понял все». «Я все понял, я пошел. Мне нужно только закрыть глаза и слепо идти за чем-то».  И, я говорил об этом вчера тоже, что и то и другое  это путь наименьшего сопротивления. Люди, у которых есть настоящая шраддха, не ищут пути наименьшего сопротивления, они идут трудным путем. 

Они понимают, что настоящий путь долгий и, что на настоящем пути человеку нужно платить настоящую цену. Но фанатики и сентименталисты ищут путь наименьшего сопротивления. Как по вашему в чем заключается источник фанатизма? В чем самый корень фанатизма? Мне хотелось бы, чтобы мы пришли с вами к этому выводу в чем корень фанатизма, почему это легкий путь? Почему это путь наименьшего сопротивления?

– Не нужно работать над собой, избавиться от свободы.

БВГ: Иначе говоря, фанатик снимает с себя ответственность, правильно? Это то же самое, что сказал Говардхан Гопал – избавиться от свободы. Свобода накладывает ответственность. Фанатик хочет снять с себя  всякую ответственность. Наверняка все были в этой ситуации либо сами в качестве героя, либо сами в качестве человека, который принимает такое – когда человек приходит к вам, как Арджуна, который приходит к Кришне,  когда  у него есть сомнения. И что нам нужно, когда есть сомнения, мы не знаем как точно действовать? 

Нам нужно найти человека, который с нас ответственность снимет. Мы приходим к нему и говорим: «Что мне делать». И  что стоит подтекстом за этим вопросом? «Скажи мне, что мне делать? И я больше не отвечаю, отвечаешь ты». В такие игры люди постоянно играют.  И особенно на духовном пути, в духовной организации это будет очень часто.

Люди приходят в духовную организацию, чтобы наконец снять с себя ответственность, которая их давила слишком сильно. И всегда в духовной организации находятся люди, которые говорят: «Давайте, давайте, мы примем на себя ответственность».  Почему люди это говорят? Потому что хотят эксплуатировать этого человека.  Что происходит в «Гите», что Кришна делает с Арджуной, и это один из очень важных уроков «Бхагавад-гиты» – Кришна, первое, что Он не хочет, Он не хочет эксплуатировать Сам. Потому что для Кришны легче всего было бы сказать, что Он говорит в самом конце?  

сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа  
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо  
мокшайишйами ма шучах.

Он говорит об этом в самом конце «Бхагавад-гиты». «Бхагавад-гита» начинается с того, что Арджуна говорит: «Я совершу этот грех и этот грех, и этот грех». Кришне достаточно было бы в этот момент произнести самую последнюю шлоку «Бхагавад-гиты» и вся бы «Гита» кончилась. Все, все было бы решено. 

Арджуна к Нему подходит со слезами на глазах и говорит: «Я не могу совершать эти грехи». Кришне нужно было бы только улыбнуться и сказать: «Дорогой мой, делай это, все грехи приму Я».  Правильно? Все. Он сказал бы это и все было бы кончено. Зачем так долго терпеть? Проблема решена была бы, правильно? Была бы? Не была бы решена, потому что тогда бы Арджуна превратился в слепого фанатика. И Кришна больше, чем кто бы то ни было, имеет право это сказать.  

И Он говорит это ему в конце концов: «Не беспокойся ни о чем (ма шучах) все грехи  Я на себя приму».  Но Он не говорит это в начале. У Арджуны песнь была, у него припев был: «грех, грех, грех, грех, грех, грех. Нельзя, нельзя. В аду гореть буду».  Первое, что делает Кришна и чему Он нас учит этим, Это то, что мы не должны с одной стороны эксплуатировать человека в его сантиментах. Потому что в этом случае Кришна был бы эксплуататором, сказав: «Все, делай слепо». 

Иногда мы точно так же говорим: «Забудь все. Просто плати деньги сюда и все у тебя будет хорошо». Приходит к нам какой-нибудь человек, с одной стороны у него большой кошелек с деньгами, с другой стороны большой кошелек с проблемами. «Отдай это и это самой уйдет». И сплошь и рядом это происходит, в любых религиозных организациях, повсюду. Кришна, первое, что Он говорит,  чему Он кладет конец: «Не должно этого быть». И какой еще урок есть в «Бхагавад-гите»? 

Кришна говорит, что мы не должны эксплуатировать других людей и мы не должны позволять эксплуатировать себя. Это тоже очень важный урок. Мы должны ловить себя на этом желании снять с себя ответственность. Потому что как только у нас появляется мотив снять с себя ответственность, это значит, что мы будем жертвами эксплуатации. 

Весь этот мир состоит из обманщиков и обманутых.  Кто такие обманщики? Те люди, которые эксплуатируют. Это мы с вами. Которые пытаются других эксплуатировать. Кто такие люди, которые обманутые или которые хотят быть обманутыми? Это люди, которые хотят снять с себя ответственность. И цена за то, что они снимают ответственность, – их эксплуатируют.  Кришна не хочет этого от нас.

Были такие стихи. В свое время они меня очень сильно поразили. Это стихи Галича, песни Галича. Я в свое время очень любил Галича, когда он был запрещен полностью. И когда я пришел на духовный путь, когда я стал практиковать мантру долгое время у меня была проблема, связанная с этими стихами.  Потому что мне казалось, что духовный путь, на который я стал, находится в противоречии с этими стихами,  которые мне очень нравились, которые отзывались внутри своей правдой.  Я один куплет из этой песни прочту. Она длинная, но, в принципе,  припев и идея одна и та же.

          Земля, зола и вода, смола и некуда вроде податься

          Неисповедимы дороги зла, но не надо, люди, бояться.

          Не бойтесь золы и не бойтесь хулы, не бойтесь пекла и ада,

          А бойтесь, единственно, только того, кто скажет: «Я знаю как надо»,

          Кто скажет: «Тому, кто пойдет за мной, рай на земле награда»

До того, как я стал преданным, мне стихи эти очень нравились. Потом, когда я стал преданным, я  подумал: «Не обманывают ли меня тут? Что происходит тут?», Потому что, на первый взгляд кажется – вот гуру и гуру говорит: «Я знаю как надо. И все, кто пойдет за мной, рай на земле награда».  Или не на земле, на небе. Не важно где. 

Вот оно, пожалуйста, соблазнительное предложение: «Я приму на себя ответственность, вы просто слепо идите за мной и все будет хорошо». Но, наконец, 25 лет спустя, я разрешил для себя это противоречие – Кришна этого не говорит. Кришна не говорит этого. Кришна не говорит: «Я знаю как надо», Кришна говорит: «Ты должен сам понять как надо. Я тебе объяснил все, но ты должен понять как надо. Ты должен в себе принять это решение и поэтому ты не должен отключать свой разум ни в коем случае».

Итак, первое, что хочет Кришна, Он хочет чтобы мы не эксплуатировали кого-то  и Он не хочет, чтобы мы позволяли себя эксплуатировать. Теперь, переходя к сентиментализму, и это тоже очень интересная вещь, мы вчера говорили, что когда у человека появляется привязанность, то вместе с привязанностями проявляется все хорошее в нем. Правильно? 

Он становится добрым, мягким по отношению к тем, к кому он привязан. Но одновременно с этим, и это тоже любопытное наблюдение из моего опыта чтения разной литературы, я прочитал в свое время очень много поэтому у меня такая каша в голове до сих пор, в одном из, по моему у Ремарка или нет, не помню где, не важно, было такое наблюдение, что сентиментальные люди часто очень жестокие. Или наоборот – жестокие люди часто очень сентиментальны. 

Как правило все диктаторы в высшей степени сентиментальные люди. У них собачки есть, которых они любят. Они любят собачек невероятно. Или детей они иногда любят – Ленин и дети в Горках. Или еще кого-нибудь они любят. У них есть эта мягкая вещь, но, как мы вчера говорили, всегда сентиментализм означает мягкость по отношению к  одному и жестокость по отношению к другому. Решением всех проблем может быть только полная свобода от материальных привязанностей.  

Когда человек полностью свободен от материальных привязанностей, полностью свободен от привязанности к материи он становится святым, тогда он становится хорошим. В противном случае он негодяй, в противном случае он будет насильником, будет совершать насилие ради тех, кого он любит. Он будет убивать других, он будет старух-процентщиц и еще кого-нибудь ради тех, кого он любит. 

И вот тут, мы об этом вчера немного говорили, но сегодня поговорим больше, что происходит – фанатизм это выключение разума, сентиментализм, как я уже сказал, это включение разума. И что самое поразительное, то, что когда у человека есть привязанности, то разум включается очень сильно. Когда нам нужно оправдать свои привязанности, вот тут то мы становимся самыми разумными. 

Замечал кто-то это или нет. Примером того является безусловно «Бхагавад-гита», где  Арджуна, когда у него появляется привязанность, становится в высшей степени разумным. До этого он был воином и он хотел сражаться. Как только у него появились материальные привязанности, вместе с ними у него появился разум. Он начал шастры цитировать, Священные Писания, он начал логику применять, он начал что-то еще делать. Проблема заключается в том, что этот разум ложный, это разум покрыт, скрыт камой.  Кришна объясняет это в «Бхагавад-гите», что кама  – наш вечный враг проник в чувства, в ум и в разум, он оккупировал это.

Поэтому так трудно. С одной стороны говорится – нужно включить разум, а с другой стороны кама сидит в разуме и разум наш включается, и разум наш оправдывает все наши материальные привязанности.  И разум нас постоянно оправдывает. На самом деле основная функция разума в этом мире в том, чтоб оправдывать нас. 

Вы заметили, что в этом мире не плохих людей? В этом мире нет плохих людей. Потому что, если подойти к каждому человеку и начать слушать его, то подумаешь: «Какой хороший человек! Как он все правильно делает».  У него есть полная система объяснений того, что все, что он делает, правильно. Если пойти к разбойникам, мафиози, к ворам, еще к кому-то, они объяснят, что они все правильно делают, что они самые хорошие, самые лучшие, если послушать их. 

Кто-то из вас когда-нибудь разговаривал с настоящим, реальным шизофреником, с человеком, у которого есть система бреда? Это медицинский факт – когда ты разговариваешь с шизофреником, у которого есть система бреда,  то стоит тебе немножечко потерять бдительность  как этот шизофреник втягивает тебя в систему своего бреда и ты находишься внутри этого бреда и внутри этого бреда все очень логично. Кто-то убеждался в этом? 

Если разговариваешь с шизофреником, он начинает тебе объяснять, объяснять. В какой-то момент ты начинаешь понимать: «Так оно все и есть» и сам становишься шизофреником,  :smilies:   потому что внутри всего этого все в высшей степени правильно, все очень логично и все очень хорошо.  Чтобы понять что это бред что нужно сделать? Нужно чуть-чуть в сторону отойти. «Господи, боже мой, бред какой». Точно также и разум, пораженный камой, это шизофренический разум. Он все объясняет в высшей степени логично.  

И этот разум объяснит нам все очень хорошо. У Раскольникова была своя система объяснений почему он прав. И в Индии для того, чтобы объяснить проблему, заключающуюся  в этой ситуации,  используется пример. Там говорится, что от привидений можно избавиться с помощью горчичных зерен. Это авторитетный метод избавления от привидений.  Нужно взять горчичные зерна, заговорить их, прочитать особые мантры и потом бросить ими в привидение. 

И привидение, когда горчичные зерна с этими мантрами коснуться привидения,  привидение улетучиться, убежит и больше никогда не появится.  Таков авторитетный метод изгнания привидений. Единственная беда  заключается в том,  что иногда привидение само прячется в горчичное зерно.  Точно также тут, разум  наш покрыт этой самой камой, разум все время прячется. Этот разум как называется в христианской традиции? Он называется Лукавым, лукавый разум. История знает только один случай когда этот Лукавый пришел в виде змеи, он приполз в виде змеи и соблазнил Еву. Во всех остальных случаях Лукавый в каком образе приходит?

_Не слышно_

БВГ: Вы сказали, это не я сказал  :smilies:  Во всех остальных случаях Лукавый обычно приходит в одеждах святого человека.  Один раз о приполз в виде змеи.  Когда Равана пришел соблазнять Ситу, он пришел в виде Раваны, да? В виде олицетворенного вожделения? Нет, он пришел в одеждах триданди-санньяси и у него была в одной руке камандала, а в другой триданда. 

Это очень важная вещь то, что любовь включает разум.  В этой связи есть очень интересное утверждение о том, что в духовном мире нет гуру.  Вы заметили, что во Вриндаване нет гуру? Там есть Пурнамаси, которая является гуру, но она условно говоря  гуру. Строго говоря у гопи нет гуру. В духовном мире гуру нет. Это хорошая новость.  :smilies:  

Почему как по вашему? Потому что в духовном мире гуру является любовь, любовь является гуру. На самом деле правильная привязанность может нас всему научить, потому что правильная привязанность включает разум. Неправильная привязанность тоже включает разум. Материальные привязанности будут включать разум  и этот разум будет действовать определенным образом. Если у нас есть любовь к Кришне, нам не нужен никакой гуру. Любовь нас будет учить всему. 

В «Шукрачарья-нити», есть такая книга моральных правил,  правил морального поведения, говорится, что юная девушка, в которой проснулась любовь,  как это принято говорить,  лет 16-ти, 17-ти, 18-ти она знает все об искусстве соблазнения иногда больше чем Господь Брахма. Ее не нужно ничему учить.  Она все знает: она знает каким образом флиртовать, как нужно глазами повести,  в какой момент нужно глаза отвести. Все знает. Никакие университеты она не кончала. «Она знает больше чем Господь Брахма»,- говорит Шукрачарья.  Потому что у нее есть материальная привязанность. Эта материальная привязанность учит ее. На самом деле привязанность это великий учитель. И это очень важная вещь. И поэтому, соответственно,   говорится, что когда у человека есть привязанность, то включается и разум.

Теперь, еще один очень важный момент, о котором мне хотелось поговорить в связи с тем как включается наш разум и куда он включается. Еще два момента, касающихся привязанностей, касающиеся сентиментализма или вот этого ложного разума.  Когда ложный разум объясняет нам все, и мы сплошь и рядом видели это, с одной стороны есть люди и будут люди, наши подопечные, которые будут хотеть избавиться от ответственности, с другой стороны будут люди, которые будут доказывать свою неправоту очень логично. 

И очень трудно бывает разобраться где же найти неправоту. И как по вашему где ее нужно искать, чтобы помочь человеку разобраться в его неправоте? Как правило, когда разум включился и разум начал работать, разум начинает приводить один аргумент, из этого аргумента выходит другой аргумент, из этого аргумента выходит третий аргумент и появляется очень стройная, очень законченная система, в которой все очень логично и все очень хорошо. И если ты позволил себя втянуть в это, то в какой-то момент теряешь точку отсчета, ориентиры и начинаешь путаться, и начинаешь думать: «А может он и прав?».  Человек иногда подходит к нам и объясняет: «Это так, это так, это так». Где нужно искать ошибку?

– В конце.

БВГ: Не в конце, а в самом начале  :smilies:  Ошибку человек всегда делает в самом первом шаге. Всегда первое действие ошибочное, с которого он начинает ложно объяснять все вот эти вещи  и начинает выстраивать систему ложных аргументов. Эта ошибка всегда делается в начале, он всегда упускает настоящую причину и незаметно для себя переносит ее на что-нибудь еще.  И после этого начинает объяснять, объяснять, объяснять все остальное.

(30:00)

Как в случае с Арджуной. Самый хороший пример. Арджуна множество аргументов привел. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что он прав и тут прав, и тут прав, и варна-санкара будет, и женщины осквернятся, и семейные традиции разрушатся. Правда это? Правда, все правда. Все очень правильно, все очень хорошо говорит. Замечательно. Где ошибка? В самом начале. Потому что вместо того, чтобы отвечать на вопрос: «Почему я не хочу сражаться?», Арджуна начинает объяснять почему сражение плохо. 

Он не отвечает на вопрос «Почему у меня нет желания сражаться?», а он переносит акцент на совсем другое. Он не смотрит где есть проблема. Проблема вот она – мне не хочется сражаться и я не задаю себе вопрос «почему мне не хочется сражаться?». Какой я вопрос начинаю себе задавать? «Почему это плохо?». Я не спрашиваю себя тот вопрос, на который нужно ответить, тот самый главный вопрос. Так что в следующий раз, когда кто-то придет к вам и начнет очень логично все обсуждать, обнаружьте где он переносит акцент, где он путает, сбивает себя. Обычно это самый первый шаг, где он уходит куда-то еще.

 И, наконец, еще одна очень важная вещь, которую мне хотелось сказать в связи с этим,  это, собственно, почему человеку еще так трудно увидеть проблему, почему он не может увидеть свою собственную проблему и почему проблема эта, как правило, наряжается в какие-то хорошие, красивые одежды.    

Проблема Арджуны какая? Трусость, материальные привязанности, привязанность к своим родственникам. Проблема Арджуны в том, что он отождествил себя со всеми этими родственниками и что если они уничтожатся, то он не будет понимать как он существует, где он. Проблема в ложном эго. Что такое ложное эго?

– «Я» и «мое».

БВГ: Да, «я» и «мое», но ложное эго обычно заключается в чем? В том, что «я» отождествляется с «мое». То, что есть «я» и у меня есть это ложное «я», и это ложное «я» определяю через «мое».  Кто такой «я»? Что есть «я». «Я» есть «мое». «Я» есть тот, у кого есть то, тот, у кого есть это, тот, у кого есть это. Вот она проблема Арджуны. Все материальные привязанности находятся перед ним, Кришна говорит: «Убей, убей, убей». Арджуна говорит: «Как же, а что ж тогда от меня останется?». Убить их значит убить меня, мне будет жить хуже, чем им. 

Арджуна говорит об этом. Он говорит: «Когда я их убью, моя жизнь превратится ад. Потому что, что есть «я», от меня ничего не останется.  Лучше пусть они меня убьют, так легче будет. Пусть они страдают оттого, что они без меня будут, чем я буду страдать оттого, что я без ни буду. Я не смогу жить». 

Его проблема в ложном эго, в том, что есть эти материальные привязанности и он не хочет от них избавляться. Он отождествил себя со всем этим, он распространил на них свое «я», или свое понимание «я». Но, тем не менее почему нам так трудно увидеть эту проблему? Почему нам так трудно увидеть в себе жадность,  почему нам так трудно увидеть в себе гнев, почему нам так трудно увидеть в себе даже вожделение, почему нам так трудно увидеть в себе какие-то пороки, изъяны, почему?

– Мы привыкли оправдываться.

БВГ: Почему мы привыкли оправдываться? Почему нам так трудно увидеть все это? Есть еще более глубокая причина почему так трудно все это увидеть. Разум оправдывает, мы смотрим через этот разум – все правильно. Но почему? Почему мы хотим бессмертия? Люди знают – бессмертие не возможно в материальном мире, все хотят бессмертия, все хотят продлить свою жизнь. Почему? Потому что мы бессмертны по своей природе. Почему мы не можем признаться в том, что мы жадные? 

Потому что мы по природе не жадные, потому что по своей изначальной природе мы свободны от всех этих пороков. У нас есть эта изначальная природа полностью свободная от всех пороков. Мы свободны от жадности.  И поэтому Арджуна говорит, очень любопытный момент, он говорит: «Эти люди обуяны жадностью, а мы не жадные. Пусть они сражаются, я не буду сражаться». И в них и в нем одни и те же мотивы: они хотят царства и он хочет царства и все остальное. Все одни и те же мотивы. 

Но в себе он жадности не видит, в них он жадность видит.  И в себе мы никогда не видим пороков по одной простой и очень глубокой, фундаментальной причине – потому что в основе своей мы хорошие и вся эта навязанная нам природа никак не совмещается с нашим представлением о себе и с нашей глубинной природой. Поэтому нам очень трудно все это увидеть. Иначе говоря, две этих проблемы: с одной стороны фанатизм или желание снять с себя ответственность, а с другой стороны ложный, отравленный вожделением разум представляют огромную проблему. Свободны мы от этой проблемы? Поднимите, пожалуйста, руку кто свободен от этой проблемы полностью. Не стесняйтесь  :smilies: 

Дамодара только один, может быть вполне. Как избавиться от этой проблемы? Можно избавиться от этой проблемы или нет? Сейчас начнется на самом деле хорошая часть. У нас осталось не так много времени, но сейчас начнется веселье. Пока мы описываем проблему становится грустно. Но когда мы начинаем описывать решение, нам должно стать весело. И сейчас нам все станет весело. Как от этих проблем избавиться? Закройте глаза, слепо Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе\ Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Да?

– Спросить.

– чето дарпана марджанам

БВГ: Все правильно. И спросить и чето дарпана марджанам все это должно быть, но иногда, чтобы стирать пыль с зеркала нашего ума нужно эту пыль увидеть. Потому что мы можем тереть, как есть большое зеркало и оно все запыленное и мы можем тереть в одном месте, а оно все будет оставаться пыльным, потому что мы не видим.  Шастры. Есть путь и есть следование шастрам, и есть принципы шастр, и принципы Священных Писаний, которые учат нас и открывают нам глаза.  

Мне хочется две вещи сказать в высшей степени важных  сегодня. Во-первых, что такое правила шастр, принципы шастр, принципы Священных Писаний, принципы, которым мы должны следовать. Они учат нас видеть проблему. Кришна объясняет это в «Гите». Он говорит в третьей главе, Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это. Он говорит, что, если человек следует правилам шастр, у него развивается разум и с помощью этого разума он начинает видеть что хорошо, а что плохо, он начинает различать в себе пороки. 

Кто-то из вас заметил это, что с тех пор как мы прочитали книги Шрилы Прабхупады  и по мере того как мы читаем, мы начинаем видеть все больше и больше, и больше. Это неприятно, это противно, это мерзко, иногда хочется закрыть все это, выбросить все это, порвать все это, но все равно читаешь и думаешь: «Господи, Боже мой!».  Мне хотелось сначала сказать очень быстро что дает следование принципам шастр, почему это так важно, почему следование четырем регулирующим принципам. Я сначала скажу почему нужно следовать, потом расскажу как нужно не следовать. Не волнуйтесь, я останусь тверд поставленной цели  :smilies:  

Принципы шастр прежде всего дают силу духовную.  Следование принципам шастр делает человека сильным. Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите»: балам  балаватам чахам ??? «Я есть сила сильных, свободных от страсти и невежества». И следование принципам развивает вивека-шакти – мы начинаем понимать: «Это хорошо, это плохо», мы начинаем различать, мы начинаем видеть, у нас появляется вивека-шакти –  очень важная способность разума, разум начинает развиваться. Мы начинаем читать и все время начинаем раздумывать: хорошо это или плохо и начинаем видеть это в самих себе.

(40:16)

Очень важный момент еще один прежде, чем я прочитаю стих из «Бхагавад-гиты», это то, что следование принципам шастр помогает отделить духовный аспект жизни от материального. Шрила Прабхупада это объясняет. Он говорит, что тот, кто не следует принципам преданного служения, никогда не сможет отделить духовную жизнь от материального существования. Когда люди не следуют духовному пути, то у них все смешано. Если человека на улице  спросить что такое духовная жизнь, что он скажет обычно? В театр ходит и симфоническую музыку слушает, он «духовной» жизнью живет так.   

Следование принципам шастр нас начинает учить понимать – вот он материализм. Сентиментализм это всего лишь материализм в какой-то приемлемой оболочке. Это третий момент, то есть дает силу, дает способность различать и специфически дает возможность отличить аспект духовной жизни от материальной жизни. Четвертый момент –  дает человеку спокойную совесть. У него появляется внутри ощущение того, что: «Я правильно все делаю.  Так и нужно. В этом есть суть, в этом есть что-то хорошее».

     И, наконец, пятое, что очень важно, хотя оно может быть самым первым, оно обуздывает естественные животные тенденции, то есть избавляет человека от животного эгоизма.  Это первый шаг к избавлению от животного эгоизма на пути к полностью духовному существованию.  Это пять аспектов или пять благ, которые приносит следование шастрам.  И сейчас мне хочется прочитать один стих вместе с вами. Это 31 стих  из 3 главы «Бхагавад-гиты». У меня совсем мало времени остается, но там очень важный материал.

             йе ме матам идам нитйам  анутиштханти манавах

             шраддхаванто ‘насуйанто  мучйанте те ‘пи кармабхих

Перевод. Очень простой на самом деле стих.  «Те, кто выполняет свои обязанности, следуя Моим наставлениям (йе ме матам идам нитйам),  эти вечные Мои обязанности;  «матам»  – «Мое мнение», буквально говорит Кришна, «идам» – «эти», «нитйам» – «вечные», «анутиштханти» – «следует», «манавах» – «те из людей»,   кто свято чтит Мое учение и не питает ни к кому враждебных чувств (шраддхаванто ‘насуйанто),  то есть он «шраддхаванто» – у него есть вера, он свято чтит это и «анасуйанто» – у него нет какой-то злобы,  «мучйанте те ‘пи кармабхих» –  освобождаются от рабства кармы».

Очень важный комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады ко всему этому. «Наставления Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны, заключают в себе суть ведической мудрости, поэтому они являются вечной и незыблемой истиной. Как вечны сами Веды, так вечна и эта истина, истина сознания Кришны». Шрила Прабхупада комментирует слово «нитйам». 

Следование и наставления Священных Писаний являются продолжением Личности Самого Кришны. И так как Кришна вечен, то есть Священные Писания, которые исходят из Него, имеют такую же вечную природу, они отвечают вечной природе души, они дают нам возможность вернуться к нашей вечной природе. Поэтому они так важны. Дальше идет самое важное, ради чего я читаю этот стих и этот комментарий. «Мы должны непоколебимо верить в эти наставления и не испытывать к Господу враждебных чувств». Иначе говоря, мы не должны обижаться на Господа, что правила такие, а не иные. 

Мог бы сделать какие-то другие правила полегче, мог бы оставить всего три регулирующих принципа и сказать: «Живите с тремя регулирующими принципами, ребята, плодитесь и размножайтесь и в конце освободитесь от  рабства кармы». Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что есть два этих правила, которые Кришна закладывает в этот стих как условие освобождения от материальных привязанностей. Шраддхаванто ‘насуйанто. 

У человека должна быть вера в эти писания и он не должен обижаться на Бога за то, что эти писания такие, а не другие. Более того, к сожалению в русском переводе этот акцент ушел, но вот тут в конце Шрила Прабхупада использует это слово – человек не должен обижаться, у него не должно быть обиды. Я чуть попозже об этом расскажу. «Есть немало так называемых философов, которые пишут комментарии к «Бхагавад-гите», но не верят в Кришну. Такие люди никогда не освободятся из плена кармы. 

Но простой человек, твердо верящий в вечные наставления Господа, освободится из-под власти закона кармы, даже если он, – и это самое замечательное, что я хотел вам сегодня сказать, – даже если он не способен следовать всем этим наставлениям». Читаю еще раз. «Но простой человек, твердо верящий в вечные наставления Господа, освободится из-под власти закона кармы, даже если он не способен следовать всем этим наставлениям. На первых порах человек, стремящийся развить в себе сознание Кришны,  иногда не может следовать всем указаниям Господа, но поскольку он не отвергает их…» 

И вот тут Шрила Прабхупада на самом деле в оригинале, в английском языке употребляет слово «обижаться», поскольку он не обижается на них. На самом деле это очень важный аспект, тут нужно бы отредактировать это. «… поскольку он не обижается на эти указания и искренне трудится, не обращая внимания  на неудачи и не поддаваясь отчаянию, со временем он непременно обретет чистое сознание Кришны».  Шрила Прабхупада – ки джая.  Очень важный момент. 

На самом деле Шрила Прабхупада в этом комментарии перефразирует часть комментария Баладевы Видьябхушаны. Баладева Видьябхушана практически говорит то же самое с одним небольшим добавлением, которое мне хотелось добавить к этому комментарию. Он говорит, что один из смыслов этого стиха именно в этом, что даже если человек не может следовать всем правилам, что, да, правила очень важны, правила развивают разум, правила избавляют от животного эгоизма, но что делать с этими правилами если я не могу им следовать? И один способ это обидеться на Кришну, обидеться на Священные Писания, обидеться на ИСККОН, правильно? Есть люди, которые обижаются на ИСККОН. Почему обижаются? Потому что там одни лицемеры собрались, правильно? Люди разворачиваются и говорят: «Лицемеры все, все лицемеры. 

Я сам был лицемером, больше лицемером быть не хочу. Хочу быть честным животным. Хочу просто честно жить как хочу». Шрила Прабхупада и Кришна, и Баладева Видьябхушана объясняя это стих говорит, что нужно делать человеку? Нужно верить в то, что это благо и не нужно обижаться на Кришну, не нужно злиться на Него, не нужно сердиться на Него, не нужно сердиться на ИСККОН, который следует всем этим принципам. 

И добавление, которое Баладева Видьябхушана делает очень важное. И Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом, но просто мне хотелось этот акцент подчеркнуть. Если у человека есть два этих условия – вера в то, что это правильный путь, вера в то, что Кришна – Бог и в то, что все то, что исходит от Него, Его наставления в конце концов приведут нас к истинному благу и второе – вместе с этой верой у нас нет обиды на Него, нету какой-то злости по отношению к Нему, неприязни….. 

Потому что иногда люди верят и от этого еще хуже им становится. Они знают, что Кришна – Бог и только еще больше злятся из-за этого. Потому что если бы Он не был Богом, легче было бы.  Тогда можно было бы со спокойной совестью не следовать. Они знают что так все и есть, но при этом у них поднимается неприязнь изнутри. Баладева Видьябхушана говорит, что если человек даже не может следовать всему этому, но если он с помощью веры в это учение и отсутствие зависти будет следовать, то со временем препятствия уйдут.

(50:05)

Он дает нам эту надежду – если у человека есть этих два качества и он пытается искренне следовать этому пути, то препятствия уйдут.  Препятствия с его пути наверняка уйдут. И, чуть позже он говорит, немного, некоторое время спустя,  «Следуя  этим наставлениям человек полностью избавится от всех своих проблем».

И в самом конце, у меня есть еще несколько минут, хотел сказать об очень важном алгоритме. Я обещал, что алгоритм будет дан все-таки – что нам нужно делать. Когда мы сталкиваемся с какими-то проблемами, своими проблемами или чужими проблемами, проблемами в следовании регулирующим принципам, проблемами в каком-то самообмане или еще с чем-то, мы должны  всегда очень хорошо понимать, что будет всегда трение между идеалом и реальностью, всегда будет зазор. Иногда этот зазор будет превращаться в пропасть между идеалом и реальным положением. 

Поднимите руки кто сталкивался с этой проблемой внутри себя, что есть идеал и есть моя реальность, реальность моего сегодняшнего дня состояния моего сердца, реальность моей способности следовать чему-то.  Как разрешать это противоречие? Потому что мы видим, что есть противоречие между идеалом и реальностью. Как разрешать его?  Первое, что нужно сделать, как по вашему что? 

Опустить идеал, правильно, да?  :smilies:  Самое практичное, правильно? Нет, ни в коем случае. Первое, что нужно сделать, очень важный алгоритм, идеал нужно утвердить, идеал должен быть очень ясен. Это то, что делают ведические писания. Сейчас я объясню каким образом ведические писания, имея дело с этим, примиряют идеал и реальность. С одной стороны идеал утверждается очень сильно. Все то, что противоречит этому идеалу в ведических писаниях запрещается. Нельзя, нельзя. Идеал это полное целомудрие.  

Все то, что нарушает полное целомудрие это делать нельзя, правильно? Потом что делается, дальше? Потом, для тех кто не может следовать идеалу: если ты совсем не можешь этому следовать, если твой адхикар или твоя квалификация находится на более низком уровне, можешь не следовать, правильно? Там говорится о том, что человек может этому не следовать. И, что самое главное, люди, которые не могут следовать целиком этому идеалу, они признаются в обществе, принимаются в обществе. 

Это очень важный момент. Наше общество с одной стороны должно проповедовать и утверждать высокий идеал. С другой стороны оно должно понимать, что есть люди, которые не могут до конца этому идеалу следовать. Что мы должны с этими людьми сделать? Выгнать их, да? Полностью подвергнуть остракизму,  стигму на них налепить: «Неприкасаемый, карми. Бегите от них». 

Нет, мы должны принять их. Ведические писания всегда дают какую-то долю возможности отступления от этого идеала, при условии, что если человек соглашается следовать в этих рамках даже этому отступлению он все равно принимается в члены общества. Но при этом ему опять говорят как это опасно.  Что все отступления от идеала все равно чреваты последствиями. Примером этого является несколько вещей. Одна из них секс. Мы говорили об этом. 

И каким образом имеется дело с сексом? Идеал какой? Никакого секса. Никакого секса. Как иногда люди, охваченные энтузиазмом во время инициации, который потом куда-то пропадает, говорят: «Никогда никакого секса». Потом через два дня он куда-то улетучивается. Все то, что противоречит идеалу, нарушается. Какую поблажку дают ведические писания? Брак. Они говорят: «Секс в браке». И если человек ограничивает себя, если человек не смотрит вокруг себя с вожделением… 

А не так, что он обиделся на свою жену смертельно, потому что она ведьмой оказалась: когда она была в подвенечной фате, то казалась ангелом, когда сняла, оказалась ведьмой. И поэтому он пытается удовлетворить свое вожделение на стороне.  Нет, Веды говорят:  «Этого нельзя. Но если у тебя есть проблема, есть брак и в браке это можно. В браке ты можешь удовлетворять свою потребность. Но при этом пойми,  что есть проблема даже в этом. И проблемы в этом остаются : ты теряешь свою силу, ты теряешь разум, ты теряешь память, ты превратишься в маразматика. Поэтому даже в браке ты должен пытаться…»  :smilies:  

Но тем не менее, если ты  соглашаешься следовать этой уступке, тем не менее ты все равно являешься нормальным членом, мы тебя уважаем. И если ты будешь стараться следовать этим принципам, как обещает Баладева Видьябхушана, как обещает Кришна, с верой, не обижаясь на них, то что со временем произойдет? Со временем проблема будет уходить, препятствия будут постепенно уходить.  

На самом деле мне хотелось привести поразительную историю из «Чайтанья-чаритамриты», где объясняется каким образом этот механизм действует, как мощно воздействие этого механизма на человека. Эта история практически иллюстрирует весь этот путь – как человеку даются сначала какие-то поблажки и каким образом он, проникнувшись этим милосердием, очень быстро  избавляется от всех проблем. Как по вашему что это за история с «Чайтаньи-чаритамриты»? Да, это история про охотника Мригари. 

Очень хорошая история. Там есть потрясающие слова Нарады Муни. Мы знаем эту историю. На самом деле эту историю Господь Чайтанья рассказывает Санатане Госвами когда Он объясняет атмарама-шлоку. И, объясняя атмарама-шлоку, Он доходит до слова «нигрантах». И Он говорит, что «нигрантах» может означать «нищий» и «нигрантах» ??? может означать «охотник». Он говорит, что даже охотник или даже полностью нищий человек, не имеющий ничего за душой,  при общении со святыми может стать по-настоящему святым. 

Он рассказывает эту историю из «Сканда-пураны». В «Сканда-пуране» она  описана во всех деталях. Когда Нарада однажды по дороге на Вайкуньху опустился в Праяг и хотел совершить омовение в Тривени, в слиянии трех рек.  И, идя по лесу к Тривене, к этому священному месту на берегу Ганги,  Ямуны и Сарасвати, он вдруг увидел оленя, у которого были перебиты ноги. Олень этот в конвульсиях дергался, конвульсии сотрясали его тело. Он прошел немного дальше и увидел кабана в таком же положении. Полумертвый кабан этот плакал и корчился от боли.  Он прошел дальше и увидел кролика. 

Несчастный кролик находился в таком же состоянии, кролик этот был не добит. Нараде стало жалко этих животных, которые мучались страшной болью. И он прошел дальше и увидел этого охотника. Охотник был черный. Охотник принадлежал к какому-то племени нецивилизованных охотников. И этот охотник уже прицелился, чтобы убивать животных других. Нарада сошел со своего пути, с дорожки, которая шла через лес, и сразу же животные, увидев Нараду, разбежались.

(60:00)

И охотник разозлился на него, тот спугнул его добычу. И он хотел было обругать его, хотел было обрушиться на него с проклятьями, но увидев Нараду (Нарада со своей виной, с улыбкой)  у него язык не повернулся.  Он вежливо обратился к нему. Он сказал ему то, что он хотел сказать, но  очень вежливо.  Вместо того, чтобы сказать: «Какого черта ты сошел со своей дороги и нарушил мою охоту?» он сказал: «Дорогой господин, не мог бы ты мне объяснить, пожалуйста, почему ты сошел со своей дороги и помешал мне охотиться?». И Нарада стал говорить, он стал объяснять Нарада очень смиренно, давайте послушаем, это очень важный для нас момент, как Нарада проповедует. 

Нарада стал очень смиренно говорить: «Знаешь, у меня вопрос возник и я ищу кто бы мне ответил на этот вопрос». Человеку всегда нравится отвечать на вопросы. Нарада не стал говорить: «Я сейчас сам тебе отвечу на все вопросы». Нарада стал говорить: «У меня есть вопрос один». «какой вопрос? Задавай мне вопрос, я отвечу на твои вопросы». «Ты не знаешь случайно кто там этих кабана, оленя, кролика не добил? У меня такое ощущение, что может это ты.  

Я не очень уверен в этом, но…». «Я». «А можно тебя спросить почему ты их не добил?». «Потому что меня отец так учил. У нас семейная традиция. Меня зовут Мригари. «Мригари» значит «враг животных». И когда я вижу как они корчатся от боли, мне нравится это все. Это доставляет мне удовольствие, радость. Это состояние моего сердца, в этом состоянии сердца я нахожусь». Что Нарада при этом сделал. Нарада не стал кричать: «В ад пойдешь, негодяй», Нарада не стал какие-то проклятья сулить, не стал этого делать Нарада говорит: «У меня есть маленькая просьба к тебе. Пожалуйста, пообещай мне, что исполнишь». Охотник сразу же… Всем приятно когда их просят. 

Охотник говорит: «Шкура нужна? Любые шкуры тебе дам. Тебе шкуры нужны, я знаю. У меня есть оленья шкура и тигра шкура, и льва шкура. Пойдем ко мне домой, любую шкуру выбирай на выбор». Нарада говорит: «Нет, шкуры мне не нужны, как это ни странно. Мне не нужны шкуры, у меня есть тем не менее просьба к тебе». «Какая просьба?». «Пожалуйста, если ты убиваешь животных, убивай их сразу.  Ты охотник и беды никакой нет в том, что ты убиваешь животных». 

Нарада говорит. Это то же самое, что мы вчера учили, когда Кришна говорит: «Охотник убивает животных, ну, что поделаешь. Он охотник». Это, говорит, алпа-апарадха. «Если охотник убивает животных, он таким образом себя кормит, он семью кормит. Продолжай убивать. Только у меня к тебе одна  маленькая просьба – ты убивай их сразу до конца. Не убивай их наполовину». Охотник смутился слегка: «А чего наполовину нельзя убивать? Какая разница все равно помрут. Я привык, у меня семейная традиция такая, отец учил». 

Нарада стал объяснять почему он это сказал. Нарада стал говорить: «Потому что ты боль им причиняешь. А так как ты боль им причиняешь, то эта боль тебе отольется в следующей жизни. Ты будешь страдать и мне тебя жалко. Мне их жалко, потому что ты им боль причиняешь, и мне тебя уже жалко, потому что эта боль к тебе придет и ты будешь страдать». 

Основой проповеди является что? Сострадание. «Мне шкуры твои не нужны, мне ничего не нужно, мне не нужно убитых животных, мне нужно, чтобы тебе больно не было. Единственное, что мне нужно». И в «Сканда-пуране» при этом описывается, что в этот момент, когда он это сказал,  он показал ему на небе все те муки, которые он будет испытывать; как эти животные с других жизней приходят к нему и как он страдает, как они его убивают. И охотнику стало не по себе от всего этого. Эти слова проникли ему в сердце. 

Он сказал: «А что мне делать, чтоб не страдать? Скажи мне, пожалуйста, что мне делать, чтоб не страдать?». И Нарада ему сказал: «Ты хочешь, чтобы я тебе сказал, что делать, чтоб не страдать?». «Да, хочу». Он еще раз переспросил его: «Ты правда хочешь, чтобы я тебе сказал что нужно делать, чтоб не страдать?».  Тот сказал: «Да, правда хочу». «Тогда сломай свой лук и все будет хорошо. Перестань убивать полностью». Но что мы видим тут, в этой ситуации, Нарада приходит и Нарада проповедник, и Нарада говорит: «Я знаю ты охотник, я знаю у тебя есть адхикара определенная. И я знаю, ты будешь убивать животных, я знаю ты не можешь не убивать животных, но по крайней мере убивай их сразу, чтобы не так плохо было». И потом, когда человек видит искреннее сострадание, когда это сострадание проникает к нему в сердце, он спрашивает: «А почему?». Тут Нарада начинает ему объяснять.  

И Мригари, что говорит? «Я пошел Туласи поливать. Мне некогда, все». Нарада ему сказал: «Повторяй Харе Кришна, Кришна-наму, нама-киртан, смотри за Туласи, брось все, раздай все», но только после того, как охотник у него десять раз спросил: «Скажи мне точно, что мне нужно делать? Я все понял. Твое сострадание проникло ко мне в сердце». И это то, на чем на самом деле построено наше общество вайшнавов. Он говорит: «алпа-апарадха» – «это маленький грех». Наше общество вайшнавов в конечном счете существует для того, чтобы помочь…  

Об этом первый принцип, который вчера разбирался. В чем суть нашего общества? Помочь каждому человеку что сделать? Возвыситься духовно. Помочь каждому человеку, понимая трудности его сражения с материальной природой, с этой обусловленной реальностью, помочь душе в ее борьбе, принятии сознания Кришны, понимая, что сознание Кришны это очень сложная вещь. 

И что мы должны быть в высшей степени сострадательным обществом. И мы должны видеть идеал, стараться следовать этому идеалу и понимать какой путь лежит к этому идеалу.  И в своем старании следовать этому идеалу, следовать эти наставлениям Кришны мы никогда не должны терять двух вещей: веры в то, что это настоящий путь, который приведет нас в конце концов к Кришне и благодарности Кришне за то, что нам этот путь дал, потому что это Его величайшее сострадание весь этот путь и другого пути нет.  

И тогда в нашем обществе, где будет с одной стороны эта строгость и высота идеалов и с другой стороны – сострадательность в принятии этих людей и понимании их борьбы, их сложностей, люди будут возвышаться. Люди будут сами возвышаться. Люди сами будут говорить: «Скажи мне еще что делать?». И мы будем долго у них переспрашивать: «Ты точно хочешь знать что тебе нужно делать? 

Ты уверен на сто процентов, чтобы я тебе сказал всю правду?». В конце концов говорит: «Да». «Тогда брось все и предайся Кришне». Это то, что мне хотелось сказать, каким образом человек избавляется от проблем следуя шастрам, веря шастрам и, идя по этому пути, он постепенно устраняет препятствия со своего пути. Ни в коем случае мы не должны что делать? Опускать идеал. Никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар для наставников, лекция 2, Волгоград, 2006

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ничто так не разрушает религию, как сентиментализм. Сентел – чувства, ментос – ум. Сентиментализм – это самая страшная вещь. Беда заключается в том, что преданные сознательно опускаются на уровень сентиментов, особенно вначале. Такой человек обычно говорит: “Сегодня я чувствую энтузиазм, значит я буду сегодня это делать. А сегодня у меня нет энтузиазма, поэтому я сегодня ничего делать не буду”. Достигнет ли такой человек чего – то в жизни? – Ничего, он заранее обречён. Он не доверяет Кришне, он доверяет своим чувствам. Ему невозможно помочь. Он говорит: “А я не чувствую, что вы говорите правду. Мне чувства подсказывают, что надо пойти поспать”.

Семинар «Анализ вайшнава-апарадх» (Шри Джишну прабху)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что способность подвергать вещи сомнению – это один из признаков интеллекта. Если человек ничего не подвергает сомнению, а все принимает слепо, то это говорит о том, что у него нет интеллекта. Однако у сомнений должны быть границы, и по-настоящему разумный человек, прежде всего, должен осознать границы своего интеллекта. 

Обычно, когда мы говорим о ментальных спекуляциях в плохом смысле этого слова, то мы имеем в виду философствования людей, которые слишком серьезно воспринимают это философствование; которые думают, что философствование – это единственный способ существования в этом мире, что только с помощью своего философствования они могут постичь все. На самом деле, мы знаем, что более высокой формой разума является принятие авторитета священных писаний. Сначала мы должны с помощью своего разума – способности различать – понять чему стоит доверять, а чему нет, но когда мы  определились, чему стоит доверять, то должны довериться и следовать этому. Тут нет противоречия. Мы обязательно должны знать философию.

Шрила Прабхупада очень часто говорил, что религия без философии – это либо сентиментализм, либо фанатизм. И тот взгляд, с которым столкнулись Вы – это отражение фанатизма. Люди не знают как следует философию, и думают, что теперь нужно стать стадом баранов, и этим стадом прийти в духовный мир. Никто нам не говорит, что мы должны стать стадом баранов. Мы должны быть разумными, и использовать свой разум, изучая эту философию. 

Так мы сможем прийти в духовный мир. Но при этом мы должны очень четко понимать ограниченность своего интеллекта, и понимать, когда нужно перестать все подвергать сомнению. А иначе можно все подвергать сомнению до конца своих дней, и так ни к чему не прийти. Другими словами, когда человек обожествляет свою способность философствовать, и не знают ее границ, тогда эта способность превращается в свою противоположность и начинает играть плохую услугу.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Семинар «7 привычек людей, во всём добивающихся успехов», 1995

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я рассказывал о нашей проблеме и о том, каким образом йога, вернее даже не рассказывал о том, как она предлагает решать, я просто делал определенный намек. Есть _вритти_ и «Йога-сутра» начинается с того, что нужно так или иначе контролировать _вритти_, контролировать волны мыслей, управлять ими, потому что это единственное в этом цикле, чем мы можем управлять и это ключевой момент. Тот момент, где мы можем разорвать это. Сейчас я буду конкретно учить, как это делать, причем не так как учить, как учит Патанджали Муни в «Йога-сутрах», а так как учит этому Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите».

Но закончили мы на том, что если человек носит эту свою проблему в своем сердце или в своем сознании, если у него проблема ложного восприятия мира остается, то куда бы он не пошел, чтобы он не сделал, он будит совершать ошибки, к сожалению. Именно поэтому «Бхагавад-гита» доводит до самого конца человека и говорит, смотри, смотри, нужно так делать, так вот так делать. Это как заразная болезнь. 

Если у меня есть заразная болезнь, я ношу эту заразную болезнь в себе, и куда бы я не пошел, какое бы обстоятельство я не сменил, внешнюю обстановку не сменил, проблемы будут возникать, потому что я нашу их с собой, внутри в себе. И мы говорили о двух этих ложных или обманных стратегий нашего разума. Фанатизм, это когда человек пытается закрыть глаза и переложить ответственность на кого-то. На гуру. Это мой гуру, мой гуру видит, я ничего не знаю, он знает. Кто нибудь видел, как бараны сражаются? 

– Головой вниз.

– Они смотрят вниз, у них уши висят над глазами, а все другие стоят с гордо поднятой головой и никуда не смотрят. Это фанатизм. Это фанатики. Люди, которые пытаются объяснить красивыми словами свои собственные проблемы и говорят, что проблем нет на самом деле, что все зависит от того, как посмотреть на все, и говорят, все хорошо. 

Люди, которые таким образом путаются избежать сражения, а сражения избежать неизбежно. Люди, которые пытаются просто замаскировать все это, камуфляж нанести: красивые цветочки посадить на свои проблемы. Там внутри выгребная яма, а сверху ромашки цветут. Это называется сентиментализм  :smilies: , когда они все эти сантименты: главное чтоб сверху ромашки цвели неважно, что внутри. Это тоже, к сожалению ошибки, которые люди очень часто допускают в своей жизни, к сожалению. И сейчас мы с вами будим пытаться понять, что же нужно делать, как нужно делать.

Я уже сказал, что путь йоги это путь разума. И я уже предлагал вам зеркальце нашего разума, с какими-то своими изъянами, черными пятнами, расколотое во многих местах, запыленное. И мы смотримся туда. И этот осколочек кажется нам нашим я, и этот осколочек нам кажется нашим я, мы раскололись на многие я, на многие роли, которые мы играем. Иногда мы запутываемся в этих ролях и не знаем кто мы такие.

Б.В.госвами. Семинар «Психология духовного поиска», Израиль, 2006 (Диск 76, л.9)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...«Гита» это книга для начинающих, которая объясняет человеку, как преодолеть проблемы неизбежно возникающие на духовном пути и не стать жертвой самообмана. Потому что очень часто человек столкнувшись с этим, начинает обманывать сам себя. Ему хочется духовно решить все свои проблемы, но вместо духовности он «тюльку» воспринимает. Как это сказать, муляж такой-то, чучело духовности.  Не духовность как таковое. Он, обманув сам себя, идет по псевдо-духовному пути.

И об этом я буду завтра говорить или послезавтра, о том, что есть две такие формы псевдо-духовности. Одна называется фанатизм, а другая сентиментализм. Когда человек не в силах до конца разрешить свои проблемы внутренние, либо становится фанатиком религиозным и думает, что я духовный человек, и я попаду в рай. Либо он становиться сентименталистом и тоже думает, что я духовный человек и что все хорошо и что у меня уже в сердце божественная любовь раскрылась.

И соответственно, потом мы с вами говорили о том, как «Гита» определяет нашу проблему. «Гита» в первом стихе уже дает корень проблемы, материальная привязанность.  Материальные привязанности приводят к расщеплению эго, к рассеянности человека к тому, что он становиться слепым, невежественным  и очень слабым... 

Семинар «Психология духовного поиска», лекция 2, 2006

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

...Это либо сентиментализм, либо в фанатизм. Шрила Прабхупада дал этот афоризм, что религия без философии вырождается и превращается либо в фанатизм, либо в сентиментальность. И то и другое является порождением того, что человек отключает разум от духовного пути. Здесь Кришна призывает нас: включи свой разум. 

Я тебе дал это знание не для того чтобы ты превратился в фанатика с выпученными глазами. Не для того чтобы ты с оловянными стеклянными глазами пошел кого-то убивать. Хотя он говорит: Убивай!  :smilies:  Но Он говорит, подумай сначала, нужно делать головой. Потому что если бы Кришна хотел только этого, если бы Кришна просто хотел чтобы мы просто слепо чему-то последовали, то «Бхагавад-гита» была бы очень короткой. Он бы сказал Арджуне: Арджуна посмотри на Меня, Я Кришна, иди за Мной, просто закрой глаза и иди за Мной, предайся Мне. На самом деле тогда-то бы Он в первом стихе «Бхагавад-гите» Он что сказал?

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

«Не бойся ни чего, иди за Мной, отбрось все дхармы, делай все, что Я тебе скажу». И Он говорит этот стих, но говорит это в самом конце. Сначала Он объясняет все остальное, вначале Он объясняет все остальные пути. Стимулирует человека так или иначе думать, думать, думать. А соблазн очень большой  раньше времени сказать, я все понял, я все понял. Кришна я все буду делать, как Ты сказал. 

Но Он ждет пока у человека не останется никаких сомнений. Он ждет, пока у Арджуне ни каких сомнений не останется. Иначе говоря, с самого начала, когда Арджуна говорил. Вполне логично было бы этот стих произнести пораньше. Потому что в первой главе Арджуна говорил, грех, грех, грех. Я совершу грех, я совершу грех, я не могу, если я буду участвовать в этой битве, если я буду делать это, я столько грехов совершу. Тут бы самое время Кришне сказать: ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами ма шучах. 

«Не бойся, ни каких грехов не будит, я все грехи приму на себя. Просто предайся Мне, просто иди за мной». И многие люди думают, что религия сводиться к этому. Они мусульманами становятся  :smilies:  Не всегда, но все это характерна для нас, не всегда, иногда для некоторых категорий людей. Но не только, на самом деле это типичная ошибка, которую человек может совершать. 

У него появляется вера, но эта вера слабая  и внутри этой веры множество сомнений. И чтобы спрятать от себя эти сомнения человек одевается в броню фанатизма. И все думают, о как он верит. Но на самом деле он не верит. На самом деле эта слепота или фанатизм это признак слабости его веры, признак того, что он сознательно пытается лишить себя этой свободы и таким образом чего-то достичь. 

Но духовный путь это путь разума. На самом деле путь,  которому учит Кришна назвается буддхи-йога. В самом начале «Бхагавад-гите» Он говорит, сейчас Я расскажу тебе буддхи-йогу. Сначала Я тебе рассказал, как отличить  душу от тела. Теперь Я тебе объясню, каким образом ты должен действовать. А буддхи или разум человека это то, что помогает человеку действовать, причем действовать правильно. 

И после этого в десятой главе Он объясняет: дадами буддхи-йогам там ена мам упайанти те. «Я даю тебе это буддхи йогу или связь со Мной через разум». Что, в сущности, связь или йога между индивидуальной душой и Богом может произойти через разум, через буддхи, которая, в конце концов, приводит душу во время ее скитаний долгих по материальному миру, выводит ее за пределы этого мира к Богу. 

Поэтому Он так настаивает на том, чтобы человек оставался свободным, потому что свобода у человека приходит из разума. Почему человек свободен, а животное несвободно? Животное подчиняется законам кармы. Животное живет в соответствие с условными рефлексами. Животное за исключения редких случаях не может найти Бога. Потому что она не свободна. Но человек свободен. Почему? Чем он отличается от животного?

– Разумом.

– Правильно. Разумом. Тем, что он может думать, думать значит выбирать. Выбирать – значит понимать, что хорошо, что плохо. Понимать значит делать какие-то суждения, воспринимать что-то. Поэтому с самого начала Кришна отвергает фанатизм. Он отвергает не только фанатизм, Он отвергает другую ложную форму религии или псевдо религии, которая превращается якобы в религию, когда человек отключает разум – это сентиментализм. 

Эти вещи «Бхагавад-гита» не принимает. И обе эти формы в «Бхагавад-гите» они, так или иначе, проявлены. Другая разновидность так называемой религии. Одна это слепая вера или фанатизм. Другая это когда человек принимает за религию свою материальную привязанность. И когда он начинает наряжать свои материальные привязанности в одежду религии. У него есть какие-то привязанности, и он сентиментальный. У сентиментального человека обычно есть масса привязанностей.  

Так. И у него не очень сильный разум, у него очень сильные сантименты. И он начинает подстраивать религию под свои сантименты, под свои привязанности. И он говорит, как Арджуна. Арджуна на самом деле очень хорошо это все делал, он  говорит, если я убью их, если я сделаю это, если и то и то, и начинает говорить, как все будит плохо. Но Кришна, который находиться в его в сердце, Он знает, что он делает. 

Он оправдывает себя всеми этими цитатами из священных писаний. Он оправдывает элементарную вещь, он оправдывает просто элементарные материальные привязанности. Потому что в сущности чего не хочет делать Арджуна? Он не хочет, не сражаться, сражаться он может и убивать он может, для него нет никаких проблем кого-то убить. Арджуна он кшатрий и он кого только не убивал. Почему он вдруг не захотел этого делать сейчас? 

Именно потому, что он не захотел избавляться от своих материальных привязанностей. Все те, кто стояли перед ним составляли часть его собственной личности, его ложной неправильной личности.  Он говорил, если их не будит, что от меня останется, как я буду жить? От меня ни чего не останется. На самом деле для него в этот момент стояла перспектива самоубийства. Он не хотел не их убивать, он не хотел убивать свое обусловленное я.  Кришна стоял на той же самой колеснице и подзуживал его: Убей. Убей, убей. Потому что ты себя отождествляешь не правильно, ты отождествляешь себя через материальных людей, которые вокруг тебя собрались. 

Он говорил, Арджуна объясняет это, как я их убью, как я буду счастлив без них, если я завоюю это царство. Но чтобы от него какую-то радость получить я же должен поделиться им с кем-то. Я должен буду пригласить на пир по поводу большой победы своих родственников, а приглашать то некого будит. Кто будет праздновать мою победу? Кто будит радоваться такой победе если все умрут? Какой смысл во всем этом? Наше счастье будет окрашена кровью. Кришна стоит  и говорит, ты не о том скорбишь, ты скорбишь о своих привязанностей.

И другая форма так называемой религиозности, когда человек берет свои  привязанности  и начинает все это объяснять с точки зрения религии...


Б.В. Госвами. Израиль (25.03.2006) «Бхагавад-гита» 18.63, Диск 76, л. 2

----------

